# 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC Naturally Part 3



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for you everyone TTC naturally at the moment 

As always, please shout if I've left anyone off the list 
[size=14pt]
Credits or Bubbles to the first poster!!!!!

 Much love, luck and babydust to you all 

[/size]​Tamsin
EmsyG
sonia7
Specialmum
Smark 
samonthemoon 
Want2beamummy 
missyb
Ruthieshmoo 
Cazz1978
fabizzy
TanyaK
H20 
fingers.crossed 
onlysam
CazL
emmat1010
ZoeB
sarahc
slycett
honeybun16
Lainey2
Spiderwebb
elvis2003
wright1​


Much love and luck, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Im first     

Hello girls how r u all?

Claire x x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Evening ladies xxx

Rachel ~   

SM ~ how are things with you? any news on pains, 2nd line or AF?  

Amanda ~ How are the baby making pills treating you!!   

Sorry to anyone I've missed! flying visit!

Gone mad recently and tested again today as just passed the first hurdle that we lost bubba last time   but all seems well x

Ruthie xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Bubbles for you Claire


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Evening!   

I've just got back from my skiing lesson and I'm shattered but in a good way!   Only fell over ... oh about a hundred times lol.

I hope everyone's ok, there are so many posts to try and catch up on. I shall pay more attention in the morning when I'm not as tired. 

I thought AF was here this morning as I had a tad of spotting, but there's been nothing since! And my temp was up from 98.8 to 99.4 - what's that all about then?!   

Much love and kisses to the lot of you as I am on an endorphin high       xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello Girls

Sorry i haven't been on...

Emsy ~ Good to hear u had fun with ur ski-ing lessons..Does ur bum hurt with all that falling over lol xx

Rachel ~ Sorry to hear u are having a rough time..hormones can be such  Good to hear u are trying to keep positive like ruth says its not over till af comes  

Hey Ruthie ~ hows u going? I see u are feeling alittle better having reach this milestone   Are u getting any symptoms or cravings??

Sam ~ Good to hear from u hun..Looking forward to seeing ur scan pic's...not too long! 

Onlysam ~ Sorry to hear Af gave hun 

Amanda ~ How are u getting on with the clomid?? 

Lizzy ~ How are u feeling hun?

CazL ~ Good luck with the testing on Sunday hun Fingers crossed it will be a mothers day u wont forget!!  

Wanttobeamummy ~ Good luck on Thursday!!  

Smark ~ hi hun, gosh 30 of 9yr olds i wouldnt swap jobs hun lol i found 6yr olds enough hehehe

Well girls, not much to report on me really..dh finally got me to go out for abit today as i have been hiding away (easier that way) I did have anice time and it was good to get out..However the town did seem like it had become a mother and baby pad cos they were everywhere!! I also got a phone call to ask me to babysit for alovely couple tomorrow night..i said yes and dh is going to come with me as abit of support! Ive had no cramping today, my backache is still there and my tum is bloated and boobs are full and nipples are tender...BUT no sign of af!! 

No more testing till thurs now as im just trying to keep some sanity! Im looking forward to the gyne app cos i feel i will get some anwsers and finally a scan! Id love to come home and type im pregnant but id be happy to write im ok and theres no worrying reason why my body is behaving the way it is.

Sorry i have gone on, wishing u a lovely evening..catch up soon xxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi all

Well did the earth move for anyone last night? 

My DH is on a course for the week so it was a bit scary when I heard a massive bang last night. I sat bolt upright in bed only to feel the bed vibrating and the house rattling!! Thought it was me  My heart was pounding and I decided I'd had too much red wine, so went back to sleep. When on turned on the ews this morning I was so relieved to see that we'd had an earthquake!

Good luck for tomorrow SM, thinking of you.
Hope everyone else is doing well. I'm not due to test until next Tuesday  Pretty sure I'm not pregnant though cause my symptoms (or lack of) seem so different to last month when I did get caught! (.)(.) getting sore and VERY irritable -all normal before AF.

Love and       to all

Sarah x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

morning all 

Didn't feel the earthquake here   hope everyone is alright 

Back later dh is still here

rxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning! 
Still no AF here   

SM - It's so nice to read that you're feeling positive about the appointment whatever the outcome.   Your AF is a naughty one keeping you in suspenders like this though! 

Ruthie - Hurray for your milestone hun, so pleased for you!   

Rach - Hormones are a royal pita! Hope you're feeling a bit better and more settled today? 

Smark - Wow I admire you being able to handle 30 9 yr olds! 1 5yr old sometimes drives me mad lol. Good luck with your testing. x

Amanda - How're you doing with the clomid hun? No horrid side effects I hope.   

Caz - Good luck testing!     

There was no earthquake here last night, or if there was I was fast asleep!   
I cannot move quickly at all today, my thighs and knees are protesting for the skiing yesterday lol. Off to the dietician tomorrow, am a little nervous about it tbh but have no idea why!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi girls 

Feeling a bit fecked off today.  I really don't think it has worked again  It is never going to work 

Have crampy tummy and sore boobies. I am sure that the evil witch is on the way I normally do not get cramps untill after she has arrived that is the only thing that is different but I just have the feeling that she is on the way    I hate her so much. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

Sorry for the me post.

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

It WILL work Rach - you have 2 beautiful girls to show that your body's capable of it (this is what I try to remind myself of when I look at dd   ), stay positive hun although I know it's so hard some days. 

I hope AF stays away, I really do! 

Much love hun       xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks hun  Just really fed up with all this waiting   and then for the witch to show and to have to do it all over again another month 

So you still have no af then  When did you last test? How long are you cycles normally?

Rxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Big squidge rach    Not over till the fat lady sings     

Well no rumbles here!!! Although my family in cambridge felt it.... got woken up with their bed shaking   

Sam xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

First of all  to *Ruthie, Sam and H20 * on your  (Hope I haven't forgotten anyone else?) Hope they are all keepers

*SM* - Glad you are out and about.  with your appt
*EmsyG * - glad the lesson went well! Do you normally get spotting prior to AF?
*Smark * - yes, I heard about the earthquake, but didn't feel anything, but as I'm down in Kent, I s'pose I wouldn't! Was there much damage? Hoping AF stays away
*fabizzy * - Hoping AF isn't on her way

No real news here, my Ebay bought, O sticks (Clearblue), turned up yesterday and I did the first test, yesterday afternoon, left the test on the side, promptly forgot about it and by the time I remembered I wasn't sure if it was a surge or not, as it had started evaporating? Anyway, hopefully it wasn't, as we didn't  last night, so will try again this afternoon with another test and see what happens. Am currently CD10.

Tamsin
xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Tamsin, try doing another one this afternoon? I've never had the evaporation thing with Clearblue, they are either positive and remain so, or there's no line at all..... for me at least!   Good luck with your timing! 

Rach - yup the waiting's a killer!   

I'm normally around 30days. Today is cd30, 16dpo. I got a positive opk 2 days running and the sonographer said she could see what looked like a collapsed follicle meaning I'd already ov'd which means my dates are correct. I don't normally get spotting and then nothing. If there's spotting then it's usually followed promptly by AF in full force.   I did my last hpt on Monday, but I used a Tesco's one and I'm not sure of their sensitivity? Arghhhhhhh. 

Oh, and my sil had her baby this morning! Anna Sophia, but we don't know yet how much she weighs. I had a £50 bet going with DP that it was going to be a girl and 8lbs 10oz. Everyone, literally everyone, was so sure she was having a boy as she was carrying so differently to her first pg! Small victories lol. I'm also VERY pleased that it's a girl, as if it would have been a boy I would have been devastated. I'm not quite sure why, but if I had a preference I would love a little boy. Obviously a girl too but oh you know what I mean!   
BUT, sil has not included me on any of her texts to all the family about how she was doing, and bil this morning was very curt with me on the phone and only wanted to talk to DP. I've not done anything wrong I'm aware of and it's made me feel rather disjointed!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

EmsyG - Well there was a line there - well 2 lines, the surge line and the control line, but am not sure how strong the surge line was, if you see what I mean? As it (the surge line), went into a very thin line!  Just trying to gauge if I O earlier and that is why my leutel phase has been shorter!

Sorry to hear about the feeling of being left out - I've experienced that recently too and it hurts, especially when you've given that person so much support.  DH is an only child, so at least I haven't got to indure the heartache of watching SILs / BILs have babies!  My bro is unlikely to have any (perpetual bachelor!), and my sis is already done and dusted in that dept - nephews are 15 and 11!


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, I remember now! Did you test yesterday? I only ask because I get a positive result for 3 days, the first day it's faint, the second it's dark and the third it's faint again. So maybe you're catching the tail end of your surge? Do you temp chart too? It might help you notice a pattern and predict ov (and not waste as many opk's like i was lol).   x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Yes, I did the first test yesterday.  Due to do one today, in about an hours time or so.  No I don't temp, (for too obsessive for me!), but I do get O cramps every month!  The only thing I'm not sure of, is at exactly what point of O I get them i.e. start, middle or end!  
I don't notrmally get the cramps until about CD14/CD15!  Will let you know what todays test shows!  Either way, had better start on the , as that tends to be a crucial part!!!!  LOL


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Tamsin good luck with the opk's I think you should try to do another one this afternoon.

So Emsy AF is due today then.  Well like Sam said to me earlier Its not over untill that bl**dy witch arrives. 

I have a really bad back ache now 

Ruthie glad you are well and you have gone passed that milestone  Let us know how the bloods go tommorrow  

SM are you back from your scan yet do come on and let us know how you got on. 

Sam hello how are you today  

Amanda it's girlie night tonight    enjoy yourself before the X box king comes back 

Hello to emma and Sarah and H20 and please if I have forgotton anyone then please feel free to ingnore me   Onlysam that is it last but not least I promise...how are you hun.  There think that is it.

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls 
Just a quickie from me..My app is tomorrow at 2:45pm,  its a first app with the new gyne team so i am hoping they will scan me as they have the equipment on site.  Im feeling nervous but excited!

I have been talking to a ff who went to this clinic so i have full faith in them and knowing that they are kind helps my nerves lol

We were aware of the quake last night, at 1am my desk and chair was shaking..it wasnt tramatic but noticable..we live in herts near beds so we must of felt the basic rumble lol

Ive got babysitting tonight so atleast i wont be sitting around worrying about app. (yeah right   )

Rachel ~ Im so sorry to hear u so down...hormones are b***h and i really hope ur are in for a BFP!!  

Emsy ~ You too hun...i hope ur af hasnt gone away like mine lol

Amanda ~ How u doing 

Sam and Ruth good to hear u are doing well xx

Smark, Tasmin, h20, wanttobeamummy, fingerscrossed, and everyone else Hi and   xxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!!

how are we doing this evening?? im good. just a quickie from me as i have a completly oestrogen fuelled night ahead of me... rom com, hairwashing, pampering.. the works.. i miss dp (who is lucky that i havent sold the xbox!!) but im loving some time to myself!

hi rachel.. oh sweets im so with you.. what you wrote i could've written myself. i know my body worked at some stage.. so why not now? im always waiting... waiting for tests, waiting to ov waiting to do the bane of our lives (hpt).   to you sweety... you know we are always here and we will always understand.


hi sm... good luck for tomorrow. hope it all goes well.

hi sam!! how are you?

hi tamsin.. hope you get you +ve if you havent already! and then you can join the insanity that is the 2ww!!  

hi emsy hun! how are you im sorry about sil... that sucks.. some people deal with things like this badly and either go on and on without any sensitivity about pg's or they go the other way and ignore you!    it makes me so mad! when r you testing hun fingers and toes crossed for you!

im doing ok on the mad pills though i do feel a bit scattier than normal! though i think that is due to the couple of glasses of vino and the late night last night!! tee hee!! we had a good old girls night in and put the world to rights!!

hope you are all doing well.


lots of hugs to all!


amanda xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning all, hope we're all ok.

Good luck SM with your appointment today, hope it goes well hun.   

AF arrived this morning.   Here we go again. x


----------



## emmat1010 (Nov 20, 2007)

Can I join you guys please


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

That witch she is a real       Sorry hun.      .

Good luck today for ruthie and sm   Please let us know how it goes 

I am really feeling tierd today.

Hello Amanda  How was your girlie night in  

Hello to everyone else

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx

OH and


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah emma come and join us  


rachelxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Loads and loads of luck SM          

Emsy~ Sorry the witch got you hun  

Rach~ When r u testing again??

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I am not at the moment.  I am going to get through the weekend and see if AF arrives.  do not want to waste anymore money 

Hope you are well 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Emmat ~ welcome to the thread  

Emsy  

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Understandable rach   Will be rooting for you all the way hunny      

All good this end ta, just wishing the days away till the scan really  

Sam xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello emmat!   

Good luck Rach, I hope the tiredness is a good sign!     

Sam, when's your scan booked for? 

x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Scan is on the 13th march.... at 6wks 6 days ...... Not too long now!!  

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

WOW WOW WOW WOW  Im so excited! lol  Tested with an OPK this morning (had no HPT's) And i got a very strong surge!!!!  Never ever got a surge line before...oh why havent got anymore around lol

Appointment is at 2:45pm so its got to be either that im ovulating so WOOHOO we go lol or i may just be heading for a lovely BFP but either way im so happy and excited!!!!!!

Thanks sam, texting u the photo of my test and getting ur support..im ready to burst lol

I will try to upload it in the site.....


Emsy im so sorry the witch came   

Rachel im rooting for u also hun xxx

Hi girls in such a buzz that i cant think straight but i will be on later xxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Afternoon ladies sorry not been on for ages!! just a quick stop to say!

YAY SM so wanting this all to turn out with lovely BFP! Good luck for apt later!  

EmsyG So sorry AF turned up lady   here is to next month!!  

Rachel, Amanda, Tamsin, Kerry, Hoping this is the month!!!! sending you all loads of positives!     

Waiting more blood results starting to feel like a pin cushion!!  

Ruthie xx


----------



## CazL (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I wonder if any of you have an opinion on ovulation testing systems? About a year into TTC I brought the clearblue all singing & dancing testing kit, for the 1st 3 months it seemed to work but ever since then it's only been showing ovulation about every 3 months and at strange times. Does anyone have any opinion on this? I'm not sure what's broke, me or the machine, and it's very confusing!

Thanks

Caz xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

hello caz

Not really sure about the clearblue one as have never used it.  Sounds like it might not be working well though.  Why don't you go to your doctor and have your bloods done to check for ovulation.  Good luck.

Any news from Ruthie or SM yet let me know as soon as you are back   

Rxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Rachel... they don't have my results ready so got to call at 9.30am! I hate waiting!   

How are you? are you testing soon!  

SM any news?  

Caz I agree with Rachel I would definitely try doctor to check you bloods for ov as getting stressed can stop BFP from coming x this was the first month in nearly a year that I decided to chill out about it all! although all stressed again now   madness!

R x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hellooo

Hi ya girls
Well what an eventful afternoon!!!

First of all this place was fantastic, lovely receptionist as i got there really early lol  We waited for a short time which i spent worrying    Finally got into to see the consultant..lovely man and also in the same room a female gp...both were patient, listened, asked ME what I wanted and WOW!

Firstly they were so pleased with my weightloss YAY!!!  

I had swabs taken (made me crampy since though   )  He was abit heavy handed with my little insides when he investigated.

He didnt scan    But my next appointment he will  ... 
He didnt check if i was preggy girls!  

But i went for a blood test to check hormone levels and testrone (sp?)  

I was given Provera!!!!!  YEP thats right finally lol  i have to get to some serious bms and in 3 weeks if no af or BFP im to start my provera....

And he is pleased with my weightloss and has no problem referring me to hammersmith when my bmi is lowered!! YAY!

So although i still dont know if im currently pregnant (Could he have told when doing internal examination?? )  And we werent totally sure if im about to ovulate lol i do feel better...I have just had a hormonal blood test done so in 2 weeks we will know if i O'd now...and If i have to take provera im to get a day 21 blood test done.

So all in all girls i think i will pop to the supermarket tonight and get a test to make sure... 

But before then i might just take dh in to the bedroom...if cramps are perminting!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ps ruthie hope bloods are ok hun xx


----------



## emmat1010 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the warm welcome.

It is so exciting to see some BFP's on here.

I am just about to start the 2WW madness in the next couple of days. Had a weak surge line on the OPK this morning/lunch time.

With regards to clearblue OPK that is what I use and I have not had any problems with it so far, maybe it is faulty??

Em x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

SM~ Ur con sounds lovely   Glad ur gonna go get a test tonight.... just to put ur mind at rest   Hope ur bloods come back good and with some sort of answers   

Sam xxx


----------



## CazL (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello,

Thanks for your replies ladies! I had my 21 day bloods taken this week so I'll be able to compare those results with my home tests!

SM - sounds really positive, enjoy your next 3 weeks  

Caz xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks girls xxxx

Gone really heady after bms!  We used Pre-seed for added help lol

Wished i could get some opk's quick too... xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well all sounds good SM what is that provera stuff for then   Have you gone out to get a test yet 

Ruthie go to bed early and then the morning will come sooner 

Welcome back to the ttw madness Emma 

Amanda how are you hun is the Xbox king home yet  

Sam I used to get that pain when I was pregnant with my first, I can still remember it now 

Caz good luck with the bloods 

How are the rest of you doing  

I have extremely sore boobies now  and tummy ache again 

Oh the joy of all this  

Rachelxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like your appointment went fantastically well SM!   Your consultant sounds lovely and on the ball. Good news about your positive OPK, I hope it's going to be a BFP for you, good luck!   

Sam - Only a fortnight then, but it must be dragging lol. 

Ruthie - Good luck for the morning hun! 

Rach - Hope you're feeling better this evening. Fingers crossed AF stays away for you honey. 

Caz - I only ever use the regular opk's so not too sure, but I hope your bloods come back with good results! 

Had my appointment with the dietician and her scales weren't calibrated properly! They said I was 12lbs heavier than both sets I have at home!   And she's told me that I ought to be eating MORE carbs, as I don't eat enough and eat too much protein. Other than that, the only advice she had was to change to skimmed milk and eat breakfast every day (something I'm not good at).   Not sure how fruitful the appt was tbh, but I've been which is what my consultant wanted. 
xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Good morning 

How are all you lovely ladies today 

Last night I had a really bad night as I had huge tummy pains it felt like I really needed the loo but couldn't.  It really hurt  Feel better this morning Have the most amazing sore (.)(.) today and tummy is slightly crampy.  Surprised myself at breakfast and had a change of topping on my toast (interesting I know ) Normally I am a savory girl and have marmite or cheese but this morning I wanted jam  Sorry this is so boring   God I think I am going to test today I don't think I will be able to help myself Well at least then I will know 

Ruthie have you got your results yet hun 

SM how are you today 

Emsy that happened to me with the scales at the doctors   Much prefer mine 

Hello to everyone else 

rxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Rach~ Good luck for testing.... gotta admit it all sounds very positive sweetie     

Ruthie~ Sooooooooooooooooo.............. do we have some great results yet??      

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Sam 

Where is that Ruthie 

Rxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry I'm here!! been CELEBRATING!! my results have done so much better than last time! got them back and they are 9844!!  

SM Sounds like you have a lovely consultant x Do you feel much better now the ball is properly rolling x Enjoy the bms!  

Rachel! Sending you loads of positives for testing!!!   

EmsyG I always go by the scales at the gym as they seem to give me the kindest results! lol

DH got day off today and me to! so were off to the cinema this afternoon.. we get free tickets as DH is a cinema manager x

R xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

That is so brilliant hun.  Is the progesterone ok?

Well done You have done it.  I am so pleased for you.  Yeah 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Aw Rachel thank you sooooooo much xxxx were so pleased it's about time ay! The progesterone reading is high anyway because of the cyclogest so will never know if it was me or the drugs which did it but as long as it works!!!  



When you testing hun?


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well I have already had a bfn a couple of days ago so I did think that I would wait over the weekend and see if the evil witch came but I think I might go to the shops in a mo as I would really like to know one way or the other 

Once again Yeah 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Ruthie that's fantastic!   So so chuffed for you! Have a lovely day with your DP     

Are you testing today Rachel? Good luck hun if you are. 

I'm feeling down today so won't be about much, I need to get on and distract myself. xxx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Hi girls - i seem to be back!

Just goto catch up with you all once again!

We are: TTC#2 only just decided really been thinking about it on and off, Mason was 3 in January - he was 3rd ICSI but we have sworn we wouldn't go down that route again - emotionally or financially, so we have decided to try naturally and i have been to see my doc who has prescribed me some clomid to help next month on its way failing this month.  So i am on CD19 of a 35 day cycle and counting.....

Will check back in again tonight and try some personals

Take care x

Zoe x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry you are feeling down hun   Not feeling so good myself just did another test bfn   God when is it ever going to happen.  never ever thats when.      I did the test and then squinted at it for about 5 mins took it apart, looked at it in the daylight, not a hint of a fecking line   What have I got to do.  I think I am going to try praying.  Still the hope is still there,  I wish it would go away.  I have tried working out my cycle and If I go by the ewcm I Could of ovulated on day 14-16 then if it was the latter then it would still be early.  Last month was a 32day so only a couple of days to wait until af arrives or I stupidly test again and waste anymore money.  If someone gave me the money I have spent on tests back then Me and dh could probably go out to a v-nice restaurant and get a cab home and still have change.   

Sorry about that just needed to have a little rant.

I feel a bit better now.

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmat1010 (Nov 20, 2007)

Rachel - sorry it was bfn  , but like you say could be early and its not over till the witch arrives.... 

Did the OPK again today and this time the line was fainter than yesterday but as digital there was no smiley face so need to be patient and not read in to much to the actual stick bit. Think it should be this weekend but as we have have DS it could interfere with BMS. I will have to pounce on DP once DS in bed and we will have to be very quiet  .

Ruthiesmoo - great to see your levels are rising, good luck hun.

Good luck to everyone else 

Em x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

YAY!! RUTHIE!!          GREAT NEWS!!       WELL DONE!!        

Rachal hun i can totally understand where u are going from and i would say try to things easy today..get lots of hugs   and treat urself.  Theres still a chance u may be pregnant but like u said it mayb too early....I can understand the waiting is horrid...Try again in a week if af hasnt turned up and if still negative pop along to the gp and see if they can give u something to help.

Sam ~ Hun how are u doing

Amanda ~ hows u girl!

Hi everyone else..hope u have a good day and are looking forward to ur weekends..

Im now classing myself as in the 2ww woohoo!!  Woke up with awful left hip pain so cant till app with gp about it...now i know its not to do with pcos.  got to get busy tonight!!  using pre-seed makes all the more WOOHOO!    Im starving today...if i am going to do a p-test then i think i will wait till the weekend..i really think now that im ovulating which is wonderful in its self so im just enjoying it...Feeling very positive about this one..dont know why..thinks it cos its happened itself  so like my very own miracle!!  We sat down last night and worked out if i concieve this time then id be due end of nov..beginning of dec! (Just in time for 2008   )  

So Sam i hope u can manage quads cos i might have one of my own by then!!    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CazL (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello,

Rachel  

Ruthie 

Emsy - When I was weighed at my consultant appointment I was 4kgs above my home scales, I think it's a conspiracy!

Em - Enjoy tonight  

Zoe  

Sam - Enjoy your new type of 2WW!

Well thank god it's Friday!!!
This week has been never ending! Probably because I'm waiting for Sunday until I can test. Having been negative most of this week I've been feeling really sicky for the last couple of days so I starting to wonder if this could be my month?   

C xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Cazl...Good luck hun for the weekend..What day are u testing?


----------



## CazL (Feb 25, 2008)

Sunday, if I last that long!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

oooooooh Mothering sunday??  Well i really hope u have something special to celebrate!!!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well back from the hotel and feel much better 

Good luck with the bms SM    

Have a good weekend Emma try to stay calm and sneak in that bms 

Good luck Caz hope the sickness is a good sign 

Where are you Amanda 

I am having a nice glass of Shiraz at the moment I am only going to have the one just in case (kick myself tommorrow when af arrives) well can always have some more then 

Right if the test was right and it was a bfn then I am going to order pre seed and loads of ov sticks off the internet and give it a really good go next month Got to try and stay positive somehow haven't we girls.  Anyhow what else can I do fall into a crumpled heap in the corner and then combust into a puff of smoke  I feel like that sometimes but as desirable as it sounds it just not possible.  So I will continue on this uphill struggle as long as still have breath in my body.   

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!

how are we? just a quickie from me as one of my friends has just text and said he's on his way ova! im pooped but i havent seen him for ages and it'll be nice to catch up!

im good and not too psycho on the clomid!

hi rachel... how are you sweets? aw hun im sooo sorry you got a bfn... like the girls have said... it aint over till the fat lady sings hun!
i know it is hard being disappointed month after mth. we will get there hun! the preseed is interesting stuff. we will have to have a good chat and work out some strategies!!


hi ruthie!! hun im soooooo chuffed for you! im so glad that your results were good     
keep us posted with scans and everything!


hi sm.. how are you doing sweety? im so glad that your appt went well.


right guys im off in a bit and i promise i will catch up more over the weekend.


mwah


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi 

AF arrived last night  Feel ok.  At least my cycle length is back to normal so I can at least have a better idea of when I am ovulating.

Hello Amanda   You are a very busy lady  Thanks for all your kind words 

Hi to all you other guys 

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Sorry about the witch rach   Really sounded fab this month too      

Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning ladies...

Rachel   so sorry hun about nasty   turning up x glad cycle is back to normal I think I had to wait for that to happen to me this time it took 6 cyles to get 28 days twice!  

Amanda ~ Hey lady x how are you? how's the baby pills!? look after yourself x

SM ~ How you feeling today? hope mothering sunday has a nice surprise for you to!  

EmsyG ~ Hope your feeling better lady   here is a flower for you! and I have covered it with positive vibes!  

Hi to lovely newbies Em, Caz and Zoe want to send you loads of   

Think I have a bit of a cold at the mo and really not sleeping well!   ah well x
Take care,
Ruthie xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh poo rachel! im so sorry hun...but good for u thinking on the positive side about ur cycles!!!       Heres to next month!!  

Sam ~ Thanks for the text last night! finally got some late bms in lol so feeling more positive!  

Ruthie ~ Hi hun, ur levels are so much better...   Lots of good vibes for u!!  Will u be getting a scan?  I know what u mean about becoming a pin cushion..they couldnt find a vein so they went in anyway and try to feel with the needle.."OUCH"!!  Then gave up and went again somewhere else..im lovely and bruised!!    But thankfully im not afraid of needles or blood!!

Hi amanda,Tasmin, Em, Caz and Zoe...and anyone ive missed...Have a wonderful weekend and take care!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi all

Sorry to here AF arrived Rachel  , think I'll be joining you in a few days. I'm due on Tuesday!

Been really naughty AGAIN. After swearing I wouldn't test early I did the Digi-blue today which can be taken 4 days early! I figured Sat was ok? Anyhoo  .   Well what did I expect! 

Hope everyone is well and doing ok.

Take care

     to everyone

Love Sarah x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh Smark!!!     Dont give up yet....its still early days hun ..          

Where is everyone today??

Im all bms-ed out!         !!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Good morning girls

Hope u are all feeling ok this morning and have a lovely day ahead of u!!!

Just a quickie from me as i have to get lunch and get ready as we are off to my parents house in abit...i have written my diary too.

Think ive over did it yesterday as im aching in my sides and tummy muscles  its really hurting and i feel like i did 50 sit ups!! 

Skin is really itchy too and my cheeks are red and hot although the rest of me isnt 

I hope u all have a good day!

Catch up later this evening when im back xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ps smark did u re-test hun??   xxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi SM

Yeah I retested this afternoon. BFN! Boots own brand, no line at all boo!!!!!!! 

Got AF pains today and just know it's on it's way - due on Tuesday I think, but as my AF last month was classed as a m/c I may be a bit early or later 

I'm also feeling tearful today and (.)(.) a bit more sore. Again all very normal for approaching AF. So I've now done 2 digi blue tests (CD24 & CD 26) and one boots test today (CD 27). Last month I had very faint lines at this stage! 

Just want to get a BFP and watch my tummy GROWWWWWWWW! 

Hope everyone ok

Love Sarah x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Smark hun, im so sorry and i can totally understand how u feel!  It will happen but mayb its good that ur body is going to have an af after the miscarry so it can get right for next time..i know this is a hard time for u and if u ever want to pm me for achat then please do... 

Rachel, U are very quiet!! hope u are ok hun  

Amanda, u too..hows things going hun..r u bms-ing ??

Ruthie, hows u?  are u getting any symptoms yet??

Sam all the best for tomorrow as i think this is when u are getting ur scan    

Well im hoping we have bms enough (once everyday since thurs) as ive had enough now lol  Its weird as i dont feel sexy today where as b4 i did..    Boobs  still sore and swollen..hurt when cuddled family bye earlier at mums but did have a good time.

hope u are all alright girls xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

SM~ Hi hunny, all good here thanks   I don't have my scan till 13th but danni on the 2008 thread has hers tomorrow     How was ur day?? 

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

yeah not bad, it went better at my parents than expected so it was a relief lol  I just wish i could take something for my nipples they are really hurting!  

Its very quiet on here!!!

Because its been along time since ive ovulated im wondering if everything i feel is normal and if i could be doing more but im just trying to take a deep breath when i feel like this and take it easy!!!

xxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Very quiet!!

Well lets hope that this surprise ovulation will be the one to give you that much deserved BFP        
Glad ur day went well   My roast was a success.... now just bloating out on the sofa     May even go to bed early....very board/tired  

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

yeah i was barely able to keep my eyes open during wild at heart lol

Glad the roast went well..full house hey!  Did u save me any  

I hope everyone is alright ?? xxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Yep full house!!! Just enjoying feeling sick at the mo    And enjoying the chance to put my feet up today  

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi guys 

Sorry I haven't been on had a busy weekend.  Dinner at friends on Saturday night and went out yesterday for the day.

How is everyone 

I am having one of those post AF Monday morning I will be healthier days   Well After the hangover I had on Saturday morning it is necessary 

Hope AF does not come for you Smark 

Where are you Amanda Gone AWOL  Come back and have a chat hun 

Hello to all you other crazy chicks

Rx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi girls can I join you for a few weeks - had natural ovulation last tues/wed I am sure - had all the aches that I have only ever had on clomid and also a positive opk. Did lots of bms I think (sun, wed and thurs) so patiently waiting to test. How soon do you reckon? Last time I got a positve at excatly 3w6d. could I test with first response or leave a few days?

I have 2 dd from clomid and have left things natural for last 21mths but this is first time ever I can say I have felt ovulation naturally so excited. sorry to gate crash sarah x x x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Morning all!  

Just popped in whilst at work - so have to keep it brief - as boss's wife keep lingering!  

Well i am now on CD26 and waiting! Friday night i cam over rather dizzy and did nothing but lay on the sofa - which is unlike me - couldn't even be bothered to go on computer!

Yesterday had headache all day - and dizziness again around teatime

Not convinced in anyway Did get sharp pains in boobs one day last week

My cycles have been 35 days recently so we had plenty of bed action last week - fingers crossed xxxxxx    

Hope you all well - take care x

Zoe x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

sarahc said:


> Hi girls can I join you for a few weeks - had natural ovulation last tues/wed I am sure - had all the aches that I have only ever had on clomid and also a positive opk. Did lots of bms I think (sun, wed and thurs) so patiently waiting to test. How soon do you reckon? Last time I got a positve at excatly 3w6d. could I test with first response or leave a few days?
> 
> I have 2 dd from clomid and have left things natural for last 21mths but this is first time ever I can say I have felt ovulation naturally so excited. sorry to gate crash sarah x x x


Hi Sarah, this is what happened to me..i havent had a af for over 4mths now and was going to see my new gyne team last thurs when i thought id do a p-test but didnt have one so i needed to get it out of my system so i did a opk and got my very first positive surge too!!! Its very exctiting isnt it.

We have been busy thurs,fri,sat,sun and proberely abit later too lol but i def felt different yesterday..not as sexy?

Really feel good about this one! I have been told by my consultant to wait 3 weeks from thurs to test so it gives time for BFP or Af and then im to start provera if needed (Hopefully it wont be).

But i think u could test around the 12th march? Good luck!!

Rachel...Hi ya hun..busy bee hey hope u are feeling better xxx

hi Zoe...good luck hun..when will u be testing??

Lots of         For us girls xxxx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

hi there - i shall refrain from testing until the weekend..........................  

Zoe x


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Afternoon all! 
(I know I'm not still in 2ww but you lot are lovely!)   

Hey Zoe and Sarah - good luck!   

I've just had another skiing lesson - woohoo - I didn't fall over!   Very pleased with myself and have another 3hr lesson on Saturday. Lost a little more weight so I'm super chuffed. 

Hope you're all ok!     xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Good girl Zoe for being strong!!     

Emsy hun, yay!!  well done, u will be skiing soon for real and showing off lol its good to hear from u xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi everyone, hope im at the right site but here goes anyone!
Just had one failed course of ivf  and as we are getting spliced in july we are waiting till after to have another go.  However we are now trying naturally (heres Hoping)  Im 41, annovulatory with a slightly bicornate uterus and have tubes that when i had the dye injected it went through slowly but it did go through.  Does anyone think i should try an ovulation kit just to see if it helps.  and any suggestions of anything to help from anyone from here to the moon would be greatly appreciated! My cycles range from 21 to 35 days.


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi slycett! welcome to the site hun! the girls on here are fab and have been a life saver for me!
im so sorry that the ivf didnt work for you hun. what cd are you? i would get some opk's just to find out where you stand hun. i look forward to getting to know you better.


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Amanda Amanda Amanda!!! hows u?? xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

im good sweets how are you? i have killer achey (o) (o) and dp says i should be careful handling willies at work with the cleavage!! lol.. im also soooo rampant that i feel like a nymphomaniac on death row!! poor dp!!

amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

amanda hun i was the same these past few days lol  but today i was in tesco at the till and got myself in such a tizz cos they had new machines and when i finally got outside i was crying my eyes out    

Good luck this month hun xxx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

hey guys can i join you,  trying for number two naturally,  having a tough time of it, but i don't want to upset anyone as i know i'm very lucky to have J, so if i should go some where else just quietly let me know


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi

Honeybun I am sure your not in the wrong place sorry to hear your having such a tough time.

trying very hard to resist testing early!! going ok so far x x x x x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Good Morning Everyone  

Hi honeybun! Welcome to the board!

I have only just come back on here after a little break, Mason is now 3 and after 5 years of heartache and 2 failed ICSI's he was conceived 3rd time lucky!!!

So we are now trying naturally and that is the only route we are going down, and it will probably work now all the pressure is off and my thyroid has been sorted!

So here's wishing you good luck - what stage are you at in cycle? was your first natural?

Zoe x


----------



## emmat1010 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Welcome Slycett and Honeybun.

Finally got my   on the OPK so time to   tonight around DP's busy football watching schedule!! We did it yesterday so roll on tonight and tomorrow night, DP is not going to know what has hit him  .

Hope everyone is okay and had a good weekend, I had yesterday off work so suffering the Monday blues today instead. 

Rachel -sorry AF arrived.

Good luck to everyone 

Em x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning and welcome to honybun, sarahc and Zoe  Oh and don't worry hun some of us have children already.  You are in the right place 

Hello to all you other girlie's  You know who you are 

Amanda how are you You have been very quite on here of late, are you ok, Are you still my friend  I hope so  Good luck with the scan on Friday Hope you have some lovely follies  My dh would love for me to have the same sex drive as you....but he hasn't go a chance at the moment as I still have the witch   Get back to me hun would love to chat 

Good luck to everyone this month  

It is shopping day today so I must get on and go to the dreaded Asda 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Good morning girls

Wow lots of newbies Yay!!!  U are all welcome on here...We are a mixed bunch some who have children or some like me who is ttc number 1 but i love to hear from mums already cos u have a lot of advice and support which is much needed!!

Right well after going dizzy in the post office yesterday i decided to make sure it was a ovulation surge and not a pregnancy..So i got a test last night and did it this morning which was bfn but im good cos im hoping for a lovely BFP in acouple of weeks!!!!

Has anyone experienced mild cramps early on? im only day 2dpo and hoping its not over before its started.  Its been such along time since i O'd that i just dont know what the "norm".......Boobs are still large and nipples are rocks and very painful.

Right well lets make this board as positive as the "this is our year 2008" and gets some wonderful BFP's!!!!

Have a great day girls xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

SM still no AF

just popping in to say hello and spread some


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi claire...nope but i got an ovulation surge on thurs 28th feb and have been busy since lol  Heres to the next 3weeks xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

oh  for you


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Just to say........

I am sitting here at work and keep going light headed..........yawning constantly and boobs tingling and veiny.........ooooohhhhhhh i am wishing LOTS x x x

Zoe x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Just a quickie to say hi and welcome all the newbies....everyone's welcome 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

ZoeB said:


> Just to say........
> 
> I am sitting here at work and keep going light headed..........yawning constantly and boobs tingling and veiny.........ooooohhhhhhh i am wishing LOTS x x x
> 
> Zoe x


Fingers crossed for u hun...When are u testing? How many days post ovulation are u? Im only 2 and felt dizzy yesterday and ive been getting some sharp tingling pains very close to my nipples and they are so sore..i think this is to do with ovulation..its all new lol

Try to drink and eat little and often...atleast it gives u a warm fuzzy feeling inside that u may know something that others dont


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Hi Specialmum!

I am on CD26 of cycle had lots of the rudie stuff every other day from CD14 to 21 so i am full up!!! LOL

I had my 1st dizzy spell fri night went i leant over DS bed to tuck him in and i nearly fainted! 

Good luck x x x

Zoe x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Your son is adorable!!        xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

still lottering about  just noticed your DS zoe has same birthday as Isabel


----------



## emmat1010 (Nov 20, 2007)

Okay in an effort to lure DP away from the football tonight for some BMS I trotted off to the beauty salon for a Hollywood wax.

This has to be the most painful thing that has ever happened to me, ever (and I have a tattoo over the bones of my foot).

I also emitted a scream at one point as she went pretty low down and I thought something was actually going to rip off.

This delight cost me £35 and I am not sure my "area" is up to any BMS as looks a little like a piece of bacon.

Anyway just thought I would share.

x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh emma, lol  u brave thing!!!  Well i hope dh is grateful...have lots of special bms tonight hun!  Get dh to kiss u all better!!  Oh La La xxxx


----------



## CazL (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello ladies,

 turned up on Sunday in full force  . I'm very low at the moment, we can't try this month as I've got my op at the end of the cycle which means I don't have a hope of being PG until April. This will bring us up to almost 2 yrs TTC. I'm so lucky in so many ways, but I really want this  and it's all I can think about  .

 to you all so you can have a better month than me.

Caz xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Cazz im so sorry to hear af turned up   but alot of women find lap and dye to increase their chances so try to keep positive...all the best with the op hun xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi amanda - hope u or someone else can help Err can somebody tell me what cd means please as i aint got a clue! (blonde bimbo)


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi hun
no prob..it means cycle day...it took me ages to figure out the abbreviations and still i get confused with some lol

xxxx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks guys,  I only tend to post early in the morning or around this time, but it's great to be part of this group again,  I'm currently on 5DPO so really just kind of waitingto see what happens


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

ta very much!
im on day 19 at the mo so anytime between the next week and a half i expect auntie flo to turn up as cycles so irregular! For the next five months i will feel like i am doing nothing towards acheiving our dream Doctors at hospital did not want to prescribe clomid as they said tubes were blocked, but doctors at fertility clinic say they are not blocked, dye was just delayed in going through! Wish they would get their stories straight as it is very confusing and driving me potty. Not been trying this month (tmi sorry) as getting ovulation kit for next month just in case.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

ok bext quetsion
what does dpo mean please?


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Days post ovulation.. I think there is a page of abbreviations..i'll have a look for the link for u...but no probs answering u!!

af is auntie flow
dh is darling hubby
dp is darling partner
ds is darling son
dd is darling daughter
opk is ovulation test
Bfp is big fat positive
Bfn is big fat negative
Hpt is home pregnancy test

Just a few to keep u going.. xxx

Heres your list 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,120/ xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!!

how are we all today? i have survived another day in sexual health and i have a course to go on tomorrow and thursday! omg life in the fast lane eh? lol!

hi to all the newbies! i have 2 dd's and spend my time on here and on the secondary thread which is for those who have children but find themselves suffering with secondary IF. the girls here are fab and i find myself being a bit of a FF floozy and posting anywhere that'll have me!!

hi sm! how are you doing hun? how are the hormones? 

hi rachel.. you'll ALWAYS be my friend hun there is no escaping me! (ment in a totally non-stalker type way!) we ARE going to get our BFP's and then spend the next 9 mths compairing how fat we are getting!! lol thank you for the good luck wishes.. i work at the hospital and i was very tempted to go there and throw myself on the couch and ask them to get the dildocam out so i can see these follies or else!! lol.. my dp wishes i would calm down a bit as he reckons that he has nothing left in there!!

hi ruthie & sam.. hope you are throwing up and craving pickled beetroot girlies! 

hi to all.. love you lots


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Amanda...throwing urself on couch asking for a dildo??    .
This girl is Not for the faint hearted    
Hope ur follicules are nice and big hun and it all goes lovely..    

Im okish...been up and down with the moods but i feel so fragile    dh hasnt been very supportive today either!   xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

awwww sweety    it must be so hard.. your body just doesnt seem to know what it wants! well by the sounds of it you've ov'd so here's hoping for a bfp!!


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

You too!!

Heres to our BFP's!!

[fly]                            [/fly]

Hugs

Specialmum


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey ladies sorry I've not been on for ages ! Think I'm posting on too many boards now I may have to cull my posting!!! (not here tho x ).....

Wellcome to all the newbies !!  

Caz ~   Sorry nasty AF turned up xxx

SM ~ How are you hun!!!! exciting about ov happening!! hope you've had plenty of BMS  

Amanda ~ Lush to see thee about! what are you teaching? sounds fun!  

Nothing new with me... scan on Thurs... did try to join the Bristol thread but think I may have upset someone on there but I may be just being sensative!!

Ruthie xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aw hun cant imagine you ever upsetting anyone hun! i found on the county threads that i'd rarely get answered but i guess most people post elsewhere too and forget to look back on there. i cant wait to hear how your scan goes hun. im a nurse and i started a new job a mth ago in sexual health which i love (have gone off of sausage thow!) it is hard at times when you go thru ppls history and they've had loads of terminations and there i am (along with my FF's) struggling to get pg! ah well.


amanda xx

ps... im making doe eyes at dp and hoping that he'll take one for the team and have bms as i reckon my eggs are getting ready!! 


nite xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi ruthie
I agree with rachel as i cant imagine u upsetting anyone...so dont worry about it!  Good luck with the scan this thurs..im hoping to be implanted end of this week beginning of the weeked!!!  Im so excited and me and dh cant stop thinking how many weeks i might be when we have something on!!

So im trying to stick to positivity!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Specialmum* said:


> Heres your list
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_glossary/Itemid,120/ xxx


Just to say that the 'Words and Meanings' list is offline at the moment so just shout here if you need any help 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks lizzy!!  xxx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

hi girls

just in from work! So tired. I am now 7dpo and having some funny crampy pains in my lower tummy, more on left side too? Not to sure what to think really. I'll test on Thur/fri as back to work on sat and can't do my job if pg.  Got a new uniform today but haven't unpacked any of it as hoping I won't need it!!!!!!!!

fab sorry no personals - way too late  
lol sarah x x


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

all

Hello to the new girls  

Haven't posted for a few days as I've been so busy at school and home. Step children are with us full time for a couple of weeks and keeping us busy lol. 

Well AF has arrived  , but after last months m/c I suppose it gives me a 'normal' cycle  
At least I was still bang on time and it didn't mess up my cycle, so that's good. 

I have been busy researching lots of info over the last few days, looking for any inspiration on how to give us our best chances. So this cycle we are gonna follow the 'Deanna' Plan or as some call it the 'sperm meets egg plan'. It's not rocket science and only supposed to be of use for regular cycles, but basically entails lots and lots of    . I'm sure it's probably still the luck of the draw, but what have I got to lose by giving it a whirl eh? So I have ordered some ov tests and some preseed. I get ewcm each month but thought I'd give his    a helping hand  

So that's the plan. It may make no difference, but at least I fell I am doing something. I like having little plans, they keep me motivated  

Hope everyone is well. 

Lots of Love Sarah x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello all 

Sorry I haven't been around much at the moment.  I am in that beginning of the month thing.  Not thinking about ttc much.

Sorry that AF turned up hun (Smark) I do now how you feel 

Ruthie I don't think you could upset anyone hun We know that you are lovely anyway 

Amanda glad you are still there and my friend  Sounds like dp should be enjoying himself at the moment  My dh can only wish.  I really hope this is the month for us hun  

Hello to all you newbies and good luck  

SM hope you are well.  

Sam how are things   

Well that is it for me for now.  Same old housework Yawn but it has to be done.

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls

Im 4dpo!!  so i thinking lots of positive thoughts such as a healthy fertilised egg heading down my healthy tube and a lovely healthy womb awaiting it!!    

Had some mild cramping since sunday...not sure why this would be happening but hoping its all good!!  Had a little twinge on the right side of my pelvis so its all exciting.

Plus just be called about a job for late april early may!!  So it feels like everything is going good for us at the mo..  

Smark ~ i had lots of bms and used pre-seed so fingers crossed for u hun!!

Rachel ~ Hope u feel alittle better soon, and can get busy again!!  xx

SarahC ~ All sounds good hun so fingers crossed!! xx

Hi everyone else hope u are all alright and taking things easy xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

SM~ Loads of luck sweetie     

Rach~ All good thanks, just feeling quite sicky   I do keep checking in with you all just don't post too often    

Hello & Goodluck to all our newbies over here        

Sam xxx


----------



## CazL (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello all,

I'm more positive today so sorry about the me me post yesterday, big hello to everyone I haven't spoken to before.
I had an appointment with the consultant today my bloods showed that I ovulated last month so although we won't be able to have BMS again until April I did ovulate and I will have very clear tubes by then. I'm thinking about booking a naughty weekend away over April ovulation time  
Thanks for all the acronym info, I probably should have asked before!

Take care all

Caz xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

*LOADS OF BABY DUST AND POSITIVITY TO ALL YOU LOVELY MUCH DESERVING LADIES!!!!*


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi well a good day I think today?

Had some cramping, a slightly sore boobs and the best? Was in  tesco with amy an hour ago when I came over all hot, dizzy and a bit faint. Went to toilets to sit and then had a slight shake all way home? Now I may be coming down with something so not assuming it's symtoms of anything but like to dream!! Amy is ill so may well be starting with what she has.

Got my op date for next wed today!! Having gall bladder removed and ready for it out now. Assuming I am not pg it means I can have a month off and come back refreshed and pain free from april.

Caz - good news on ovulation, i would def book a dirty weekend! Hannah was concieved while we were away! Hence her middle name is after the village we were in!

Specialmum- twinges and cramping is a good sign - had that with both pg's.

Off to bed absolutely shattered today as not home till late last night x x x x


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh dear coming down with something, have two small spots of blood when went to loo earlier. cramping is in my back too now, so fairly sure af on way. Although two positives

1 - i am having an average cycle which means i can test tom with fr as period is now due sat so only 3 days early and i know i can ovulate

2- if bfn i am having an op on wed to remove gall bladder so that can go ahead and take things from there when i've recovered. Thankyou for making me so welcome i will pop on to see how your doing and may come back after my op

love sarah x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls

Firsthly thank u ruthie for all the babydust and positivity!!  

Sam ~ Thanks hun, hope everything is going well and not too long to scan day..Cant wait to hear all about it!

Cazz ~ Great news about ovulating hun and i would def go for a dirty weekend!!  Do not feel bad about writing about how u are hun as this is what we are here for...  

Sarah ~ Hope the spotting is a   sign and will be thinking of u all tomorrow so do let us know how u get on with testing       xx

As for me its really strange as im only 4dpo and yet i was so tired this afternoon at 4pm i went for a little lay down which turned into 3 and half hrs!!  both me and dh thought that was weird as its not like me to sleep in the day!!  Nipples arent as hard now but still very sore and sensitive..had some funny twinges in pelvis also but mostly the right side...and alittle headache.

Have a good day tomorrow girls xx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

well i've got no syptoms at all i'm on day 6dpo but it feels like any other day, i'm not certain, i've got any where this months so maybe i was abit prem in joining you guys as i really think that next week i'll get a visit from AF


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

test was a bfn - no more spotting though and seems odd to have af type pains for four days. Suppose I'm just trying to convince myself that maybe I've tested too early and spotting could be implantation bleeding? Don't know problem is I can't do my job pg so need to test again sat am if no sign of af.

cd27 today and 8/9dpo so may be way too early maybe i should just chance sat and test again before my op?

thanks girls rushing around this morning so can't do personals love sarah x x x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey sarah I think it is way too early to be testing  leave it untill the weekend and I hope that you get a better result 

Good luck honeybun  

Hello caz 

Hi SM how are you doing today 

Glad you are well Sam me thinks it is going to be twins 

Ruthie you get on here and let us know how that scan went as soon as  I really want to know 

Amanda it is your scan today same goes for you   I still mean it about taking the other eight 

Well we had guest last night which is nice but I always find that I am really tired the next day  I have been enjoying the first bit of my cycle by eating pate, french cheese, putting on my eye cream with vitamin a and having some vino 

I am going to have to start thinking about the bms soon have not ordered the pre seed yet maybe will do that in a mo  

Lots of love to emsy, emma, onlysam and anyone else I have missed.

Rachelxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Morning Girls

Well its a bit of a moan for me too....... 

On CD28 of cycle (last 2 have been 35 days) think i can kinda tell when i ovulated? but did test this morn and BFN!!!! oopppss    

I was half convinced as the boobie pain, tiredness and dizzy spells were unlike me?? maybe i was a bit early in testing? will wait and see what happens

Hope you all well and good luck with whats going on in your lives - back to work for me ggggggggrrrrrrrr

Zoe x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sm ~ Sending you postivity because I want you to get your BFP soooooo much!   and all the other ladies here x   sleeping in the afternoon sounds a good sign!!!

Rachel ~ I would lurrrrrrrrrrv some french cheese!!! but I happy to make the scarifce! I know what you mean about being nackard after guests have been! I like them coming but happy when they leave!!  

Zoe & Sarah ~   you could have both tested to early!?    

Hi to Amanda, Sam, Sarah, Honeybun and anyone else I've missed  

Well.... scan went really well and we saw a preg sac, a yolk and a lovely heart beat!! and because of the pervious mc they are going to scan me again in two weeks then again at 12! few I was so scared before hand!!! thank you ladie so much for all your support xx

Ruthie xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Fab Fab news sweetie        Really happy for you & Greg    Yay beanie     

Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ladies, just sticking my nose in  

Ruthie huni i am so glad that your scan went well   

Sam hope you are ok hun!!  

SM        hope you get your BFP!

I do still read ladies, everyday, you are all in my thoughts     

x x x x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

my my havent u all chatted this morning lol

Ruthie...Yay!!!! So glad ur scan went well hun!! Will u be moving now to first tri  have u posted the pic on gallery?? Thank u for all ur positivity and support hun...im only 5dpo now so its sooo weird to be feeling so much going on down there...in other cycles they havent been the same..im getting little stitches in my ovaries and pelvis...?  Im so tired..hoping its not progestrone or lack of making me so tired..Gosh ur mind wandered's!!!

Sam...Hey u..how are u?

Honeybun16....dont panic about having no symptoms hun as alot of women wouldnt have and go on to a lovely BFP!!  However for all my twinges mine might be a negative.  A friend of mine said she didnt feel anything untill 7dpo and then suddenly all came at once!  Either way u'd only just be pregnant so u must try to stay positive...Have faith!!  

SarahC...Too early hun, it takes 7-10days for implantation..so give it atleast 14days!!          

Rachel....Yummy, making me hungry as i love pate!! and soft cheeses.. Food..    Have u ordered pre-seed yet??  i used mine every day we bms!!!  im just hoping we did it enough (everyday from thurs to mon)...    Im fine..Nipples are still so sore and seem slightly bigger    im tired and hungry...oh and im sometimes snappy but mostly have an over whelming feeling of being fragile!  Dh keeps coming up to me and saying "Whats wifey making me...Babies" lol and its really lovely cos we are sharing this together where as usually its me panicing and testing and just telling him.  The weird thing is im only 5dpo so surely its more hormonal related than pregnancy cos i wouldnt athought it could implant this early...  im still waking for awee too lol  and i have had a mild headache yesterday and today, its more like a haziness...i hoping its not lack of progestrone..im sure i read somewhere that it can cause headaches in pcos women..will have to research.

Zoe....I think u may have been too early testing as well hun, going by ur dates u may just be implanting..u still have 7 days till ur usual af so can u try to hold off alittle longer??          

LizzyM....Wow not long to go now hun, how are u feeling??  Have u got everything ready?  Thanks for the positivity vibes xxxxxx

Hello to everyone else, sorry ive not named u but theres so many of us now lol  Hope u all are having a great day!!!  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey everyone

Glad everything went well with your scan Ruthie  
SM - When I got my BFP last month I had symptoms more or less straight after OV, so   

I have just recieved my Pre-seed and OV tests (cb digi) through the post in preparation for my 'Sperm meets egg plan'. Dh thinks it's great cause it entails SO much . I think this plan is common sense really - lots of BD -   BUT it makes me feel a little bit more in control to have a plan of action  

I'm on CD 2 and just want to get on with things, but have to wait til CD8 to really get going again. AF is heavy this month, more so than normal - don't know why - maybe still the effects of early m/c last month. I'd like to think my body is just preparing to makes things good for a BFP??

Off for dinner now.

Speak later

Love Sarah x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Smark,  thank u for that as i thought i was going mad feeling things already!!    Can u tell us alittle about the sperm meets egg plan?  How many times is it suggesting u bms?

Good luck with the pre-seed, im hoping i will be writing up how that helped me and dh get pregnant very soon lol

Take things easy as ur body is proberely dealing with the miscarriage and trying to sort itself out..if u are worried though just call the gp..xxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks SM  Glad I could help you too. You only have to go back over my diary to see how my symptoms developed so soon!

Here is a link to the plan. Knowing most peeps on here have been trying for so long, I'm probably years behind and will find that most of you all know it and have tried it! But just in case here you go

http://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

Happy 

Oh and by the way. I was thinking about anything I may have done differently last month when I got a bfp and remembered that we had BMS from behind on a couple of occasions  So you never know........
I read somewhere that this position can help, especially if you have a tilted womb  I was once told that mine is tilted and never thought anything of it, then when I read that piece about positions I remembered that we had done it like that last month........Mind you, I don't know which direction mine is tilted in 

Love Sarah x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh smark!         

When the consultant tried to take a swab and they insert that metal clampy thing he said i was very small!! and needed to get a special small one    

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Congrats Ruthie    

oh and I forgot to say hello to you Sarah in my last post so   

Girls I am having a bit of a weird time at the moment...I wasn't going to say anything but here goes.  Normally I have AF for about 3days and then she has gone...when I wipe I still have (tmi) brown cm and we are 6 days past AF now.  Since AF my breasts have stayed sore and itchy and I have been getting dizzy spells.  Had one just a minute ago and it seems like I need the loo more often than normal.  It is not like me at all as once AF is gone I am normally back to my old self.  Maybe I am just going mad.  What do you think.  I am also really tired.  We did have guest last night but went to bed at 11 so not that late.  I am going to have a nice bath and try to relax in a minute.

Sorry to ramblexxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi rachel, i would personally ask for a full blood work up and a hcg level...this way u they can look into all the posibilities...But lets pray for a BFP!!!

Girls ive just called my clinic to see if results are back and have to call back later...i am truly Sh**ing myself now...as this will tell us if we did ovulate (hopfully) and if anything is wrong!!!    Need lots of positivity and hugs!!


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

[fly]                                                                                [/fly]

Hope the results are good hunny 

Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sm & Rachel


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello!

Sorry to gate crash - just wanted to send Specialmum loads of        for the test results this pm. 

Jen 
xxx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Sending you all lots of  

                    

Zoe


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks girls!!! ur support is over whelming (im crying here lol)  I have to call back but not sure how long to wait..the wait is the worst!! xx


Rachel how are u feeling hun? xx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

I had the same last month SM - the wait was not nice!

Lots of                      

               

Love Sarah x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

yeah sm you ovulated   well done.  Lets hope now for that bfp  

Well I had a bath and after I got out I came over all dizzy again and I had to lie down.  My heart was beating really fast for a while....still feel really strange and have been crying for no reason...well because I feel so bad   I think I maybe coming down with something 

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Rachel i think u should pop to doctors hun and get checked out!!  But thank u for putting my mind at ease as i was all happy and then i suddenly panic that my levels were bad lol

Just hope we caught the egg lol  as we stopped on monday and now i think we should have continued...might have to pop in bedroom in amin just to make sure lol


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

yeah well done sp that's fab news.

Maybe I am testing too early? I had ovulation last tues/wed so now day 8? Last time i got bfp I had ovultion and then tested late evening on day 11 so maybe too early? 

No cramps today, no spotting and no dizzy spells just tooth ache!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do you know which test is better? Used first response but tesco and asda brands are half the price are they as efficitive as picking up earlyish?
sorry to hear your not so good rachel, maybe a trip to the docs wouldn't be a bad idea?

Love sarah x x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

sarah i have tesco brand ready for test day, i agree they are cheaper and i have asked the girls on ff and some agree they are good some swear by clear blue...However i never got on with first response or asda...so i really think its a personal thing.


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

I hope you don't mind me intruding, I just want to say congratulations to Ruth on your  

Good luck to all the other ladies, fingers crossed for   for you all soon.

xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh girls im getting in such a pickle as some people say i havent ovulated and its hard to tell either way with out a progestrone level!!!  Im sitting here in tears       

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlelizzy (Mar 15, 2006)

*Specialmum* said:


> Oh girls im getting in such a pickle as some people say i havent ovulated and its hard to tell either way with out a progestrone level!!! Im sitting here in tears
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx


Specialmum, please don't get upset, the picture of your ov test looks well positive to me, hold on tight and don't test before 14 days post ov xxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks hun!!  I guess im just so worried its not happening lol

Dh brought me some milky bar to chill me out  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## honeybun16 (Nov 24, 2005)

hold tight SM. i'm sure things will become clear soon. hang in there,  i o'ed the day before you so we both have a few more days to get through,

Good morning to everyone, 

Sarahc I think day 8 is too early to test, i know implamentation could not have even happened yet,  hang in there til at least day 14 if you cone


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

thanks guys it's just so hard because my job is deemed not safe in pregnancy and have one of our longest shifts tommorrow. if i hadn't ovulated i wouldn't be thinking twice about it!!

sorry no personals amy not well, has been up since 6.45am which is fairly normal time and ok but had a huge tantrum about going to nursery at 8am and has fallen asllep during time out for her tantrum!! Poor girl. x x x


----------



## emmat1010 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey Girls,

I am back, have been in court for a work thing so no internet for a couple of days. Felt very disconnected.

Am now 2 DPO and not one symptom at all except tiredness but that is becasue of the stress of the court thing. Am sure that it will not be my month as pretty sure the stress would have stopped anything happening inside although we did manage BMS each night. 

Ovulation was later this month - why does that happen

Good luck to everyone on 2WW

xxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Good morning 

SM don't know much about levels but the ov stick certainly had showed a surge so I would think that you did ov.  Try not to worry.

Amanda have you had your scan yet? I am missing your posts on here How are you doing 

I am not very good at keeping track of everyone at the moment...so I am just going to say hello 

I feel better today I had a quiet night on the sofa.  I am loving that programme Ashes to Ashes at the moment.  I still feel like I have a hangover but had no wine but no more dizzy spells today so hopefully I had just been overdoing it.  Cm is back to normal today as well....so must of been the tail end of a long af.  I do still have itchy boobs though which is mighty strange 

Well nearly time to start doing the   again. Might try tonight. Just for fun 

Good luck to everyone testing soon 

And hello to emma I am sure that it will be your month hun  

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Just ordered pre seed


----------



## emmat1010 (Nov 20, 2007)

I have the pre-seed but have not used yet, we always seem to do it when i think we are not going to do it... Also not sure about inserting the applicator. Does it feel wierd?


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I have no Idea how it feels as haven't used it yet  I am also abit worried about getting dh to agree to use it as I haven't told him yet  I was wondering if I could pop it in without him noticing 

Rachelxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

They say put it in 15 mins b4 sex rach so reckon you could get away with it..... you'd just look really turned on     

Sam xxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

I got my preseed too rachel   First tim for me!

Will start mine sometime next week. My DH is all for anything slippy and slidy  

Love Sarah x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Sam the problem is I think he will notice as we have been together along time and he is not silly    I think I will get him really drunk first and then try the turned on thing   

Good luck to you using yours smark  We can swop notes  

Amanda Amanda Amanda where are you? How did it go today  come on let me know 

Went swimming after school and got the girls fish and chips on the way home and dh is cooking tonight so I am going to relax and enjoy not having to do cooking or cleaning or bathing tonight 

Rachelxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

morning ladies! as you can see from the time it's a saturday and im up at stoopid o'clock! it could be because i fell asleep on the sofa at 9pm thow!!

hi rachel... how are you darling? dp quite likes the preseed it's me that doesnt! it's the applicator i hate! it looks dangerous. my scan was a bloody disaster!! i'll put the full story in my diary as i dont want to bore you on here, but he couldnt tell if there are any follies as i have a huge cyst and he cant see anything! im so   hope you had a nice nite with dh. 

hi sm how are you doing hun?

hi sam how is it going? shows how much i read instructions... i didnt realise that you have to put it in 15 mins before BMS! ooops


just a quickie from me for now... im going to go and have some breakfast and then go to the gym a bit later on... im meeting one of the girls from the site for a coffee... she doesnt live far from me and so it will be nice to talk to someone who knows what you're going thru and you know too.. i wish you guys lived closer too! ive also got a works do later too busy busy today!

have a fab weekend!


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Amanda    

Really glad that your other tests came back ok what a bugger about the cyst   .  Lots of girls have cyst and they are normal It doesn't meant that this won't be the month though hun  I know that you are p**sed off and I don't blame you  I wish we could go for a coffee  I could really do with a couple of hours chatting and putting the world to rights I am here if you need me.  

Be back later doing breakfast

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

My pre seed has arrived  Only ordered it yesterday that was quick.  Dh bless him had no idea and brought it in from the post box and handed it to me he was going to ask what it was and I quickly distracted him   Poor man 

Had bms last night a little early but hey I am on a mission 

Hope you are all well

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey ladies.. sorry been on! I seem to posting in a million places as the mo and it's hard to keep up!!

Rachel ~ te he enjoy the pre-seed and it's ok to do it early as sometime good swimmers can live up to 4 or even 5 days !!!  

Amanda ~ Sorry about your cyst hun   when I went for my scan the other day they saw a big cyst on my ovary as it can meen big time ovulation!!   than can just vanish by themselves xxxxx  

Smark & Emma Yay presseed is fun!!! give it a go!!  

SM ~ Any news? how were your results xxxxx    

Ruthie xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

_Hello Girls

Well i've had a horrid day, firstly my phone had been cut off! Then some women rammed their trolley into my tummy and then on the way home someone was driving like a  and we had to do a emergency stop so again my poor tum got jabbed.. Then i have spent most of the afternoon and evening trying to contact My phone line company and get it sorted...They were idiots and i have only Just got it sorted.

I tell u girls im fevery, headachey and my tum has bloated and i just feel like       

I had a lovely start cos a fellow FF had sent me a gift in the post which helped them get pregnant and it was lovely!! THANK U CLAIRE xx

Anyway im sorry its such a misserable ME post and i will try to pop on later or tomorrow with amore positive atitude... But now im off to apply bio natural yogurt to a very sore raw tushey!!   As i cant take the meds the con gave me if im expecting!

Love u all and take care xxxx_


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning 

Sorry you had such a horrible day SM   

Hope today is better 

I hope everyone is bracing themselves for the storm tonight.  I am worried because it can flood in our house so hope it does not rain for too long.

Not much to report today.

Love to everyone

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

_Feeling much better rachel thank you, it was just one of those days yesterday!!

Yes we have heard of the storm and being where we are positioned we will no doubt feel the force lol I really hope u dont flood hun..Are u sand baggin the house??

Have any of u got any natural suggestions to deal with thrush? (sorry tmi) But this infection is getting worse and i cant take the tablets or apply the creams till i know im not pregnant and well im not going to find that out am cos i am going to be pregnant!!  So im trying to think of otherways i can sort this?

I do have an app booked tomorrow at 4pm to see gp so im going to ask her, knowing what she is like im going to have to remain 100% positive cos she usually makes me feel so down.

Well im 8dpo so im PUPO!    

Apart from my itch lol my nipples are still tender but i wouldnt say as bad as before but im certainly tired by the afternoon early evening and im sleeping well at night...apart from waking to pee that is!

I had a thing for cheese yesterday, i ended up eating cheese and beans on wholemeal toast for lunch, and for tea i had cheese and onion sandwich with cheese puff crisps!!   

Whats that all about My mum thinks its my body way of saying i need dairy! Bless her.

Anyway i really should fill in my diary as i havent properely for afew days now.

Have a good day girls and hope u are all alright xxxxxxxxx_


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies how are we doing? im relaxing after the night out... i did have a couple of drinks which probably didnt help as by the end of the night i was a bit weepy!

hi ruthie.. thank you so much for posting that about the cyst. i was soooo p***d off on friday but after your post and a couple of the other girls on the secondary & clomid threads response i feel so much better   big time ovulation eh? i feel like a chicken... i hope it's not a dozen eggs eh! how are you keeping hun??

hi sm how are you feeling today? you have had such a pants time of it of late and i do worry about you hun 

hi rachel!! how are you doing darling? i hope that the storm doesnt affect you hun. thank you for the reassurance too hun.. i really needed it as i was begining to lose hope.. i cant help feeling like some clapped out old motor that nothing works on! i wish we could go for coffee too... put the world to rights and laugh about our dh & dp!! good luck with the pre-seed.. after being terrified of it when he first saw it dp likes it... ive been using it wrong in that ive only been putting it in just before bms so im going to try sams suggestion of putting it in 15 minutes beforehand... i cant get used to the applicator though! it looks dangerous!

one of the girls on the clomid thread got a bfp today so that has given me some hope!!

hope you are all having a good weekend


amanda xx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi girls haven't gone yet - still no af now dpo 11 I think but day 29 in my cycle. Got slighly sore boobs but could be my af waiting to come.

Girls sorry no personals had some bad news with dd1 this week and starting a few tests tom, plus my op on wed got a million things to get done!! will test wed am but if bfn won't be on here as straight to hospital for my op.

good luck to everyone be back soon as I can x x x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

sarahc said:


> Hi girls haven't gone yet - still no af now dpo 11 I think but day 29 in my cycle. Got slighly sore boobs but could be my af waiting to come.
> 
> Girls sorry no personals had some bad news with dd1 this week and starting a few tests tom, plus my op on wed got a million things to get done!! will test wed am but if bfn won't be on here as straight to hospital for my op.
> 
> good luck to everyone be back soon as I can x x x


Oh honey im so sorry!! Is there anything we can help with, Hope its nothing serious regarding ur dd1 hun!!

In just 3 more days u can test!!

Let us know if we can help at all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi 

Sorry to hear about dd sarahc hope it is not serious  god luck for that bfp   

Glad you are feeling better SM

Amanda I tried the preseed and it wasn't that bad  But you were right about the applicator    
Glad all the girlies have managed to cheer you up.  Have been reading your diary and your symptoms seem good      

Hello to Ruthie and sam how are you both doing 

Emma are you on the tww yet  

Smark and emsy how are you guys 

Only sam where have you gone  

If I have missed anyone then hello 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning rachel, glad the pre-seed went well     Did you remember to bear down to get rid of the excess?? I forgot the first couple of times and it was like a monsoon down there!!!       DH thought he'd done something really right!!!!    
Heres hoping it works for you sweetie      

Amanda~ How are you babe??

SM~ Hey sweetie.... 7 days and counting!! WAHOO!!!

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

No I didn't bear down oops it was very slippery 

Good luck with your scan on thursday  Hope both of them have stuck around  

God the weather is bad v scarey driving to school this morning as our drive which is about 1/2 a mile long is lined with very big trees and the manor house man who owns the drive does not like us to drive fast along it (he is a very grumpy rich man) but this morning I thought sod him and got along there as quickly as I could   that a tree did not fall on top of the car.  Died down a bit now but apparently going to get worse later on.

Can't be bothered to do much today.  Even though there is a lot to do 

Where is everyone  

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Tell me about it!!! The wind here is soooo strong   and wet!! I have to drive to our clinic this afternoon to pick up some more cyclogest as i ran out yesterday and to get there we have to cross a big bridge..... it's scary when theres just normal wind as we have a MPV it really pushes the car but today is gonna be a nightmare   Thats if they haven't shut the bridge.... they do in high wind you see, that means we'll have to go all through the town   

I'm with you on the not doing much today... i feel sooooo sick  

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Sam have been reading your post about having a cheap wedding....We got married in a reg office and we still managed to have quite a lot of guests and then we had the reception in the village hall.  We got a friend to buy all the sparkling as a present and bought all the glasses in Ikea it was cheaper than hiring them.  I got my dress in the sale from a really good wedding dress shop and for my girls I got there bridesmaids dresses in Asda   They were really pretty and it didn;t matter if they got ruined which they did.  I got all the other bridesmaids acc from monsoon so they looked like I had spent alot of money in the end.  My step daughter made the cake and we shopped around for someone to do the food.  We bought lots of the fresh seafood, game and dropped it off to the caterer that stopped the mark up.  We then had the local brewery in to do a bar so after the fizzy stuff was gone we didn't have to pay for the drinks.  We had the ice cream man turn up which all the kids loved and had a bouncy castle and face painting as well.  Then a friend of ours did the music and photos...we are very lucky to have a friend who is mad about records and is a photographer    We spent about 3,000 I think but my Dad paid for most of it but it really is poss to have a really nice time and not go overboard.  oh yeah and we had dinner and one night away in a posh hotel and then the next day we went camping with all the family.

Hope that helps

Rachelxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Well its windy and wet here too, not making me feel good...Need some sunshine!!

Got an app at 4pm for my lady bits as i have this horrid infection    Feeling strangly sick yet hungry    Also i have such a hazy head all the time.. its like im frowning away the sun in my eyes.. Havent a clue what thats all about!

Im 9dpo today!!  arrrrghhhh lol  i could test in 5 days but consultant says not untill 3weeks which is sat 22nd march!!

Rachel ~ I know what u mean about the pre-seed as i hate that sharp bit on the tip of the applicator and then i always have trouble getting it all out    But it does make sex more enjoyable lol

Where is everyone?

Hope u are all well and busy bms-ing

Catch up later xxx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Afternoon ladies!

Just popping by as i am at work (got here eventually - but would've rather stayed at home!)

I am on CD32 and did test on Saturday and not a whiff of a line BOOO! May still be a bit early as my cycles are 35 days but i think that is wishful thinking!  

Started diet today   the florida beach is calling in 7 weeks time and i need to lose.....lots!) Starting Splashdance again on Thurs and ordered a Ab Roller at weekend so i can get down on the floor whilst Eastenders is on  

I have read up on you all and wish you luck in all you are doing - chins up!  

Zoe x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Well just popped upto ISIS to get some more cyclogest as i ran out yesterday..... my lovely nurse was there and i asked her if i could do my scan while i was there...... she said we couldn't as the sonographer wasn't there BUT she took us in her room and did a very hush hush ultra quick one for us   I mean in and out in a minute!!.....................................

We saw one lovely sac and one lovely heartbeat!!!!        She said therecould be 2 but we would have to wait for thursday for a proper scan..... i'm so pleased, she really is an angel   so as far as ISIS are concerned she was just chatting to me about some pains i've ( supposidly ) been having     Roll on thursday when we can see everything better  

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

ooh sam u lucky lady lol  Good to see one heartbeat and sack as this must help with the worrying!!  Roll on thursday when both might be seen!!       

Lainey ~ Welcome hun!!  I wish u all the best and we are all here to support u!!        

Well im off to gp soon, god i hope she is more positive than usual, after 8yrs of ttc u need everyone to believe theres still a chance otherwise whats the point!  I am thinking of changing gp.

Well wish me luck..hehehe im only go for some thrush stuff i can use if im pregnant lol

Speak more soon xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Afternoon all, hope everyone's doing ok! 
Sorry I've been awol, have had a lot going on with dd's father and it's been very draining. Have got an appt on Friday with my solicitor so hopefully that should sort it out, or at least begin to. 

I'm cd12 today so about to begin pouncing on DP at every given opportunity lol. A bit tough as he's got so much on with work it's hard to find time when he's not shattered and stressed, poor thing. Makes me feel like a raving nympho sometimes though.   

Sam - that's fab news and what a lovely nurse. Hope it goes well on Thursday for you!     

Rach - How're you doing now? Not feeling so out of sorts I hope. Good luck for this month.     

SM - I hope this is your month hun, good luck for the 22nd!   

Hi there Lainey, hope your stay is a short one for all the right reasons!   

Zoe - Hi, when are you testing? And Florida you lucky thing! 

xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

EMSY  

How are u hun!!  missed our chats lol

Well girls i got canesten combi for my ladybits, one is pessary which i have to put up there   and the other is the cream.

My gp was actually really nice today and very supportive, she looked at my levels and said the LH was really good for ovulation as it can be upto 79! so 60.4 is really good.  And that it looked like i was in the middle of my cycle going by the fsh being higher too as in the past its only been 3 or 4!

So im feeling a lot more positive now girls!!

I also explained that i dont want to be stressing about the pee stick result, wondering if ive tested too soon or is there a line or not  and so she gave me a blood form to get a hcg level done also to confirm either way!  im so pleased cos it means i can celebrate straight away or move on to provera.

This is my month girls!!

So dh was lovely he is cooking me tea as im starving and he says we will have a newborn for christmas!  isnt that lovely.

We both know it can go either way but its just so nice to be positive together.

Right im blabbering on now lol

Please have us in ur thoughts and   
catch up soon xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

SM~ Fab news hunny   How exciting!! It was good of her to give you the blood form too   Roll on the next week now hunny and a BFP     

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank u Sam!!
I read u are suffering with the sickness,  Ginger biscuits are good but also ive read on here they are drinking choc milk b4 bed?

Also the seabands are good!!

Cant wait for my   !!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Lainey2 said:


> I got the sea bands to they are very good i have used them for travel sickness and morning sickness and the last couple of days i have had sickness bug .They are £5.99 and worth every penny you can get them at any pharmacy ,boots, tesco, etc
> Lainey


I got them on the ferry once lol it was rough seas!! 

How are u feeling hun? xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Glad you sorted things out SM I was going to say that canestern was safe but I wasn't sure.  Sam did you read my earlier post about weddings?

Amanda how are you today  

Nice to hear from you again emsy 

I have done dinner put away the laundry and am now bored waiting for dh to come home.  I am a bit worried about him driving in the wind and rain as he is in bodmin and has to drive on the A30 to get home.  I am sure he will be OK 

I am really excited about this month.  I don't know why maybe it's because we are using the pre seed....I hope it works     

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx

Oh and forgot to say welcome to lainey2 

And Sam well done on the scan and seeing the heartbeat.  That is just the sort of thing I would have done If you don't ask then you don't get


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes thank you rach.... ur wedding sounds perfect   i'm really gratefull that some lovely FF have offered to help out, one very lovely one has offered me a wedding dress at wholesale price!!! And they are stunning! She's also a wedding planner so getting lots of helpfull info   
Glad ur feeling good about this month, PMA really help    

Sam xxx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

hi girls still here! no sign of af or anymore spotting? so maybe it was implantation spotting? don't know whether to test tommorrow or wednesday, don't want to annoy the hospital first thing by calling if it is bfp and surely one day won't make much difference? maybe just do first thing. I really need my op but i am so scared will do anything to get out of it. so silly. I am cd30 I think and now 12dpo.

sm - with DD I had a level of 60.4 - it's a good number!!!!!!

sorry off quick lots to do got an exam on our new aircraft tommorrow and I haven't even looked at the booklet I'm being tested on naughty me!!!

x x x x x x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm still lurking ladies xx

Wanted to say YAY to you SM so glad levels were on target!!! good chance for BFP then!!!

Rachel ~ Good your feeling positive and had fun with the pre-seed!     I know what you mean about DH and travelling... mine is currently doing management training in Cardiff and has to drive home on the motorway at 2am!!!!  

Amanda   Emsyg   and hi to anyone I've missed!  

Ruthie xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

sarahc said:


> hi girls still here! no sign of af or anymore spotting? so maybe it was implantation spotting? don't know whether to test tommorrow or wednesday, don't want to annoy the hospital first thing by calling if it is bfp and surely one day won't make much difference? maybe just do first thing. I really need my op but i am so scared will do anything to get out of it. so silly. I am cd30 I think and now 12dpo.
> 
> sm - with DD I had a level of 60.4 - it's a good number!!!!!!
> 
> ...


wow really Thanks hun!! I love to hear such  things!! Thank you! I really hope u get some news soon hun, i know what its like to have a late af!  xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ruthieshmoo said:


> I'm still lurking ladies xx
> 
> Wanted to say YAY to you SM so glad levels were on target!!! good chance for BFP then!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you Ruthie, lovely to hear from u!! So good to see ur pregnancy moving along   
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

everyone

Glad to read so much posititivity. Sending everyone lots of      

I'm now on CD 6, so getting ready to BD and start the whole cycle again! As you know I'm trying the 'Sperm meets Egg plan' so we are gonna BD every other day starting on CD 8. I have to use opks from CD10. Once I get a positive we BD everyday for 3 days, miss one day then do one more 

I have my pre-seed all ready to, so it should be a slippy month 

I like having a plan - sad I know - but it gives me a focus!

DH very happy what with so much BD. Think he's hoping I ov on CD 28 LOL! 


Anyway, here's to       for us all.

Love Sarah x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Good morning all 

Just a quick one from me as have dd off school and have to go shopping.

Lots of      to us all                                   

back later

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Same as me then Rach, I've got dd at home with a UTI poor thing, had to take her and get antibiotics yesterday, and they've kicked in but I'm keeping her off an extra day.   I hate the school routine and love having her at home.   Naughty Mummy. 

SM - Your doctor sounds nice for a change! Glad she gave you some things to help, and the bloods form is excellent!   

Smark - Good luck with your plan hun! 

Ruthie - Nice to see you progressing   How're you feeling? 

Sarah - Fingers crossed for when you test!   

Sam - Wedding planning is such fun! Have you set a date etc? 

Busy couple of weeks now - my old house is due to complete on the sale by the 31st so we're moving all the big furniture out this weekend and taking some of it down to London for mil, trying to fit some of it into DP's house too, and then packing for our holiday on the 21st!   I'm giddy!


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Mornin All ~ a quick post from work again!  

I have some AF symptoms so i guess she is ready to rear he ugly head! BBBBOOOO!!! If she is not here by weekend i shall sneak a little test in Sunday maybe.........   

I do have some clomid for next month - so maybe that is my month!   

Good luck to you all x x x x x x  

Zoe x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me... Inserted my canesten presary lst night and had some mild cramps, this morning also and a upset tum.

Boobs have gone sore around the sides now too so i keep bashing them of course lol  

Hope u are all alright xxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Got everything crossed for you SM


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

awww thanks hun, means alot!!  

Not long till proper scan!!  Good luck hun


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

def BFN for me so into hospital tommorrow to have op - really pysched up now and just want to get it done then I can look forward 

goodluck to all back in a few days x x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sarah all the best with the op, will be thinking of u!!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies! hope you are all well! just a quickie from me as im pooped and tuesday is my late night at work!

 to all that need them


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls

Feeling very     

I inserted my canesten pessary last night, and today i had mild cramps on and off...

I was having alittle fun with a fellow ff about cervical positions and went to investigate...it was very sore (and grainy sorry tmi from pessary) and tonight after a little lay down i went to the loo and had some orange discharge with tiny dots of red blood.... 

Dont know what this means but since my cramping has got alittle stronger and my tummy has bloated up.

Girls if u know anything about this or links etc please let me know as im feeling like   and very worried.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Good morning 

SM I have not idea what that was....but I am sure it is nothing to worry about   

It is sunny today and boy it does make a difference  Managed bms again last night without pre seed...had to wake dh up but he didn't mind 

Just got to stick to the plan and I am sure it will happen.  PMA PMA PMA    

Amanda I see you are having a busy time at the moment.  Here is some PMA for you and all the other girls who want that bfp.                                     sorry no real personals I will be back later.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck with your op Sarah   

Amanda - hope you're ok and not TOO busy   

Rach - Think we're cycle buddies again lol. Glad it's sunny for you, we've got the horrible wind, rain and all the stuff in the garden is flying around! I can't wait for summer, makes me so much cheerier   

SM - I've no idea what's going on honey. How are you feeling now? Based on your opk would you be due on in the next couple of days? It could also be that the thrush is causing you to bleed a little and that's the spotting you saw. Fingers crossed everything's ok and you'll be getting that positive result in a week.       

I got a temp shift this morning, but the opk was very very faint so maybe tomorrow's the day? Will have to tell DP   I've got really sore (o)(o) today as well, and a nice migraine to top it off!   I hate how I got hormonal migraines at the time I'm meant to be feeling all sexy and nice for bms!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Emsy we had all that stuff flying around the garden a few days ago...glad that has gone.  Yep we are cycle buddies again.  Wouldn't it be nice not to have to cycle for 9 months   Are you using the pre seed? I really didn't want to bms last night but forced myself.  Had to wake dh up for it as well.  He would do it at any time though 

Right off to do something other than stare at a screen  (be back in 10 mins)


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

SM~ I used to get the same when i had thrush really bad   Try not to worry.... i remember getting thrush more and wrose when i was pregnant    

Rach~ Well done on the BMS   think if tone was asleep i'd have thought myself lucky and just gone to sleep myself    

Hi to everyone else, hope ur doing o.k??

Sam xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

No we're not using pre-seed yet. Told DP about it yesterday so we'll probably buy some for next month, if nothing's happened this time. Tmi maybe but I don't normally need to use lube of any kind especially at my "fertile" time.   
And sorry but lol at you having to wake your DH! I bet he was thinking wayyyheyyy! lol   (With us it's the other way around! I'm the raging nympho and it's DP who's tired, stressed and knackered from working lol. HE tries to complain sometimes but fails miserably     )

I'm still staring at the screen as I'm trying to find kennels for the pooch and the cat as I had forgotten!   Jeez it's expensive! x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

♥samonthemoon♥ said:


> SM~ I used to get the same when i had thrush really bad  Try not to worry.... i remember getting thrush more and wrose when i was pregnant
> 
> Rach~ Well done on the BMS  think if tone was asleep i'd have thought myself lucky and just gone to sleep myself
> 
> ...


Hi Sam, Thats given me some hope lol i panicked so much last night and was crying my eyes out! Dh didnt know what to do with me!

Its abit stronger today but still grainy from the thrush and pressery...and still orange so i guess thats something...The only prob is my tum is upset so cramps are more intense now...waiting to call clinic to see what they say but they dont open till 1pm.

Will let u all know!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Afternoon!

Sorry I've been AWOL again! Mixture of hectic at work and in life and having a black cloud over me again, (too many births, PG announcements etc to cope with)!

Am now approx 8DPO. Have had some creamy cm yesterday and today! Had a lovely very +ive OPK and O cramps last Tuesday, so  that night! Boobs are swelling and have occasional shooting pain or muscular type pain. So all we can do is wait! Not really lost any more weight, but sticking to the healthier foods and swimming - just need to exercise more and eat less and think I might start getting somewhere!!

*SM* - Only time I seem to get thrush is when in very early stages of PG , so  Let us know what the clinic say
*EmsyG* -Know what you mean about not needing the pre-seed a much around fertile time! Only time I get the horn anyway! Hormones!!  Sounds like you've got a busy time ahead!
*Sam* - Great news on the scan! You've got your official one tomorow haven't you?
*Ruthie* - Looks like so far, so good as far as the PG is going! Great stuff!

 to *Smark, fabizzy, ZoeB, missyb, sarahc, Liney and anyone else I've missed*

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

hello Tamsin 

Good luck with the bms and hope you get that bfp hun  

SM are you feeling better now.

God I am so bored.  This is driving me crazy and I am not even on the 2ww yet.  Haven't been out today and have just been pottering.  The kitchen needs painting and the bathroom and hallway.  Pictures need putting up on the walls, our bedroom needs cleaning and the whole house has dust and cobwebs everywhere and don't even get me started on the garden But instead I just do the basics which do take a while in this house and come on here and think about getting pregnant.  I just think to myself If I get pregnant then I will want to do these things as I will have something to aim for.  How sad is that.  I will do them just don't have the will at the moment.  Dh is not very understanding    
He bought me a book at the weekend called the complete gardener I grew quite a lot of veg last year but I think he wants me to expand on that and in about a month we are getting chickens  More mouths to feed.  Sorry to come on and have a little rant....just want to get a bfp this month that's all   

Good luck with the scan tommorrow Sam.

How are you ruthie 

Emma you have gone quiet 

Smark how are you doing 

Onlysam been reading your diary and am envious of how healthy you are managing to be 

Amanda I will try to get on in the evenings more and then we can have a chat.  

Lots of love Rachelxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Tasmin and Rachel

Im okish, still waiting for clinic to call back...    i hope long wait means good news lol

Tasmin, good luck hun    

Rachel, totally understand..i was the same, didnt want to do much just incase and if i was pregnant i would be better and happier etc..to be honest it wasnt untill the gp said to me mayb u should take time out did i actually feel happier..i felt free and able to do things with out thinking about what effect it would have on either ttc or pregnancy etc.  It is very hard and some days harder but if u can do little things for urself and ur dh and family things just might happen naturally anyway...    Take care hun, we are here for u always xxxx

The sun has been out today here on and off which has been nice but still strong winds...  i prayed today and i asked my sister too..she is a church goer....i feel so insecure and fragile.

Big   to u all,, oooh getting stabbingpains in left boob... Will let u know what doc says when they call ... xxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!

sorry for the quickie message yesterday... i was so tired i could just about think straight!

hi rachel... aw hun we are sooo alike that it is scary.. even down to the house & garden! i think some of the reason that i took this job on was because i needed a distraction from ttc... it was seriously driving me crazy.. im still crazy but just a tad less so! im off next week so i'll hopefully be able to come on during the day!!

hi emsy...did u find any kennels hun? good luck with the pre-seed next mth! you'll have to tell me what you think about it!! im a raging nympho too and dp cant wait for the break!!

hi tamsin... im sorry you've had a black cloud hun   sometimes it gets to you doesnt it? the world and his wife seem to find getting pg so dam easy! im with you on being busy busy at work! fingers crossed for you this mth hun.. our cycles are quite close together im 5dpo i think.

hi sm.. how are you sweety?

well i did my temp today and it was down so thats not good is it??


come on girlies we need some more bfp's to cheer us up!


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi  

Amanda that temp going down is an implantation dip I bet....We have to be positive about this hun....This is your month and mine I hope      I will look forward to chatting next week......A week off what bliss for you you busy bee.  

SM read your diary hun lots of love to you   I don't really know what to say just to let you know that we are all here for you if you need us  

Have killer hangover  all my own fault and feel like poo.

Must go and lie down for a bit and will be back later

Rxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope you had a nice nap Rach   

I know what you mean about not finding the motivation to get on top of things at home, sounds a bit like our house!   BUT, we're moving all my old furniture over this weekend (I've only been living here a year with DP lol, but my house has been rented out) so I'm having to have a bit of a mission to create space to fit it all in! Then when we get back from our hols I shall be decorating and getting the garden planted up. Busy bee I shall be lol.   

I did find kennels! I popped over there this morning to have a look around and register with them. £20 a day for the cat and dog, so expensive but not as bad as some of the others I checked out! So they're booked in and that's another thing crossed off my list!   

Amanda, hope you're doing ok today hun and got a good nights sleep   Not sure about the temp dip, mine's all over the place some cycles. Fingers crossed for you though! xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello

Well im awaiting the clinic to call to tell me its all over this month lol and what tests they want to run this time etc...

Feeling very strange today, slight headache, my face feels swollen and of course i have cramps and backache.

My new bag arrived today from ebay, Orange for fertility lol  

I wonder whether they will follicule track me this month and then give progestrone support?  I dont seem to need clomid cos im getting a high number for the first part ovulation it just the progestrone thats lacking or is that what clomid does..?

Still provera tables so they might ask me to take them later to bring on another bleed to try to get regular cycles...

Time will tell lol

Hope u are all having a good day, sorry im not with it for personals at mo but i am thinking of u all and i hopefully will be back to my old self in a few days xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies how are we!!

oi rachel i know your online! how is the hangover hun  ?

hi emsy... nice pic hun! what a gorgeous chick you are!

hi sm... how are you feeling hun? im sorry i cant help with your question about the progesterone but i hope you get an answer soon hun!


love you all!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi yes I am here just pottering around 

How are you this evening  

I am feeling much better thanks to Mr paracetamol and lots of water.  Still a bit grumpy though 

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Evening girls,

Just thought i'd let you know the scan went well..... we def have one little Pumpkin onboard with a strong little H/B        
It's been such a long road to get here so i'm sure i will prob worry myself stupid till we have the next scan now   

Rach~ Love the new pic hunny... you look fab  

Amanda~ How you doing babe??

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Thats great sam  :-    So glad that everything is where it should be....it must be a weight off your mind.  will be looking forward to your bump pic in a while 

Amanda where have you gone  

Rxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi rachel sorry hun!! just had dinner & my tummy feels much better for it! how gorgeous are you?!!!!

hi sam... thats fantastic news! im so pleased for you & tone... you must still be worried sick.. when is your next scan??

i need a caution from the peestick police (shhhhh dont tell col he tried to hide them from me!... needless to say it was a bfn!!)


amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Amanda~ TUT TUT TUT   Hope it's just too early sweetie       Next scan is 11th april... ages away, may have to pay for a private one b4 that  

Rach~ Thanks babe, must admit i have quite a nice bump coming already!! 

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Amanda way too early for testing and you know it   

Sam get a pic on then.  

After emsy put her picture on and I must say you are really pretty hun,  I thought I would put one on so you could all see what I am like.  So the rest of you get face on I want to see who I am talking too   

I am going to do the pre seed again tonight.  Not really in the mood for bms due to hangover...Maybe I will feel better when I have had some dinner....Chicken fahita's yum and watched Ashes to Ashes.

I will let you know 

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

it sam am i bad? lol its cd 20 so its way early! i just had the urge to test! i know it must seem like ages away for your next scan hun but it'll go really quickly! there is a place not far from my wk which does 4-d scans and ive already decided i dont care how much it costs im getting a 4-d scan done!! hope we get headless bump pics!!


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Just read your diary Amanda and it's looking good hun  

Go one put a pic on 

Rachelxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

im the one wiv the funny baloon on my head!!! it was after my bday with some friends from uni!!!


amanda xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

god i dont know whats wrong with my spelling!!!


amanda xx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi everyone

Well we started the 'plan' last night, with preseed. Have to say that we didn't really notice it though   No idea why. Maybe cause I squirted it in whilst lying down and then didn't get up for over an hour.    So now we do the deed every other night until I get a positive on the opk. Then it's every night for 3 nights  - phew  DH more than happy 

Well I'm enjoying a glass of red wine and DH is making lamb shanks in red wine gravy - yummy.

Rachel you look lovely in your pic - may put mine up in my wedding dress! 

Sam you look gorg too.

Missy - stay away from the 

SM - Sorry AF arrived, but heres to more regular cycles for you 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

good luck with the pre-seed smark! did you find it easy to apply? maybe it was just me who found it difficult!


amanda xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Aw thanks girls! I was uploading it onto my profile on a parenting site I go onto, and thought I'd put it here too. It's nice to see who you're chatting away to   

Rach - you gorgeous thing you, what a fabulous dress!   Glad you're feeling a bit better now and the hangover's calmed down. They take longer and longer to go with every year we get older don't they?     

Sam! Fantastic about your scan, well done!   The time until your next one will fly by and hurrah for having a little bump already! 

Amanda, if I had a smacking bum smiley I'd send it to you lol. Step away from the tests woman, you've got a week left!   

Smark - fingers crossed your plan works hun, your dh must be a very happy bunny atm!   

SM - How's things going honey? Any more spotting? How are you doing? 

I had a HUGE temperature shift this morning, from 98.9 yesterday to 99.9 this morning! But my OPK was quite faint so I'm thinking that tomorrow must be the day. Going to try and get an early night tonight with DP     

Got absolutely shed loads done today, so I'm a happy bunny. Off to the solicitors tomorrow though, and have to pick up the moving van in the afternoon as well as drop dd to her school disco. My life feels flipping manic atm but I'm feeling so giddy and buoyant! 

Big   to everyone   x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

lmao emsy!!! a butt smacking smiley sounds fab!!! i really dont know what possessed me!!! i know i have over a week to go but i had to give in to the urge!! you have been a busy bee hun! hope tomorrow is d-day and that plenty of babymaking is on the way!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Smark~ Enjoy the preseed fuelled BMS  

Emsy~ Again enjoy all the sex     Man all these stunning pics.... gonna have to get my butt in gear!!

Amanda~ Yep i'm def gonna get a 4d scan     we got our friend one for her birthday and it was amazing!!! Sure i can sort a headless bump picture soon   

Rach~ As above will get the pic on asap  

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi sam were they expensive? i have to start thinking positive otherwise im going to go   

by the way when i had my tracking scan they said my womb lining was 11 mm... is this good? bad?indeifferent? i was in such a flap i forgot to ask!!


amanda xx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

sorry real quicky had my op feel very whoozy from all med tonight, stayed in hospital last night so ready for my own bed now!

Got my af just before i went to theatre! Oh well mean't my op went ahead and that nasty gall bladder all gone.

sm - so sorry you got your af big big hugs to you honey x x x x x x x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hey sarahc! hope you start feeling better really soon hun


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

SM, sorry my lovely I only just caught up with your diary. So so sorry AF arrived and you're feeling despondent.       

You've got me on ******** if you want a natter. Much love. xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Amanda where is your photo? I can't see anything.

Glad your op went well sarah 

Enjoy your lamb smark 

Hello Emsy what a busy bee 

Sam will look forward to the pic 

Just had dinner and I am stuffed.  Headache is coming back may have to take some more tabs in a mo.

Rxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Amanda~ WOW thats a fab lining.... we were told anything above 8mm is great hunny   The scan was £100 but she got a dvd and pics too so well worth it  

Sarah~ Hope you feel better soon hunny   

SM~ Huge hugs hunny pie     

Rach~ Will do my best  

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I can see it now. Like the hat    You look lovely hun 

Off to watch my programme.

lots of love

rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

byeee!! well after you saying you couldnt see it dp spent ages trying to find a pic on his phone he could upload... well that caused chaos and a good dose of tourettes!! im afraid im not particularly photogenic but at least you get an idea!!


thanks sam for the advice on the womb lining... i didnt have a clue if that was good or bad and i felt like such a dumbass for not asking! im starting to panic now as im feeling v nauseous and have alot of pain in my right side... im wondering if the flipping cyst has burst!!



amanda xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

No problem hun   This is gonna send so weird but you look so familiar?!?!   Maybe it's all the hormones  

Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quick one from me as im feeling awful, its very heavy and im hurting tons!!  

Amanda hun ur lining sounds fab so get busy and fingers crossed!!

Rachel beautiful pic hun xx

Emsy, smark and sam hi girls


Hugs to u all 

Special mum xxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi hun

Can't sleep and had some mail so thought id go through them lol

Sorry u are working hun, xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh hun im so sorry but i dont know, have u looked under search about ur dh condition?  Perhaps if u post in peer support when the girls come on in the morning they will beable to advice u.

    

So sorry i couldnt help!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Dont be daft hun thats what we are here for and ive doing that alot lately lol  Life can be so cruel at times but im sure there will be something they can do so u can have a baby together!        

Big hugs

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi all ,
Just popped on to wish you all ..........


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

3 days to go til my decree nisi is announced, 3 days to go til my decree nisi is announced, la la dilaaaalilo, 3 days to go!   

Good morning   

Sarah, take some Arnica it'll help you heal faster, but good news that it went well! 

SM - Much love to you honey   sorry you're in agony, I hope you're taking it easy today. 

Amanda - I can see no picture woman! (Am I too late, did you put it up and then take it off again?)   

Rach - How you doing today lovely? 

Spider - Sorry to hear your news, I don't know much about that side of things I'm afraid, but there will be plenty of people who do on here. Big   to you and your DH though.   


My opk's are being weird this month! Not one strong result but 3days worth of okish faint lines. (cd14, 15 & 16) The charting software seems to think I ov'd on cd13 from my temp shift and cm but this is way early for me! So if it was cd13 that I ov'd would it really show up faintly on the opk for 3 days afterwards? Weird!   Just hope we got the bms timing right! 

Off to the solicitors in a bit to sort out my twunt of an ex. I am going to be mean Emma who takes no sh*t! I've done everything so far with amicability in mind but he's changed that now so he's going to find out just how much of a b*tch I can really be. I am woman, hear me ROAR!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Sm so sorry that AF is making you feel bad   I really hope you feel better soon  

Hope everyone else is feeling well 

Horrible weather outside making me feel a bit poo come on summer.

So I am nearly on the ttw just a few more days of bms and I will be joining you Amanda. I can see your picture now hun.  You and DP look so cute together 

Emma you go girl.  hope you have covered all your bases with the bms  

Morning all  you other tww's 

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

How can you see it Rach and I can't WHERE are you looking?!     I think I'm being a numpty. 

I think we covered all the right days, but hey ho now the waiting commences. The annoying thing is that if it's right and I did ov early that means I'll come on slap bang in the middle of my holiday!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Just in the same place that our photos are hun.  Last night I couldn't see it at first and then it just appeared try logging out and then on again.  Mine just dissapeared for no reason and I had to put it back on again.....Sometimes computers are weired.  Mine keeps saying that I am off line and then it come back on again.

Hopefully you won't come on and you will get that bfp  

I am starting to feel like another headache is coming and I am feeling a bit sick....bloody Alcohol  and bloody friends popping round mid week and thinking it is party time 

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Spider~ We had ICSI hun due to poor morphology... my DH was 98% abnormal and he had a low count too.... first one was 4million per ml and the second was 3million per ml..... if you want to ask any questions then feel free to pm me hunny  

Sam xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Fingers crossed eh Rach?     

Are you sure it's not a hormonal headache? Hangovers don't normally last this long! Unless you were drinking lots of very heavy red wine lol. 

How're you doing today Sam? 

Well the solicitor went well. Have got my will written, along with assigning DP as guardian for dd, it's a bit scary thinking of your own mortality but very necessary! And have got a course of action for dealing with twunt exh. Hurrah 

AND the weather's lovely today, so I hope everyone else out there is having a good day too.   xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Just a quickie from me as im feeling awful, af has never been this bad before and im feeling sick all the time...headache is horrid and i just cant believe the amount of pain im in...hoping it will end soon lol

Good luck girls with all ur inpending BFP's!!!  

have a good day and i will try to catch up later xxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Ensy~ Glad all went well today... i know all too well the perils of a nasty ex!!

SM~ Bless your heart hunny, sorry that ur feeling so horrid      Sending you loads of get well... bugger off AF vibes      

Well off out to take dogs for a walk now, catch u all later  

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I did drink alot of heavy red wine and it was much more than I am used to so I think I am still a bit dehydrated am drinking lots and just took some more paracetamol so hopefully I will feel better soon.  Friday is swimming day after school so that should help.

Poor you SM  I think this one will be a killer as you haven't had one for such a while.  It will get better...take some iprobufen  

Sam enjoy your walk hun 

just went out to get something to eat and to have a little drive to get out of the house I sat in the car and read a magazine and then came home again 

I have to hoover now and I hate it.  I hate henry hoover. 

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Afternoon girls - quickie from me!

CD36 today and tested but still BFN  - just wish she would come along now so i can get on with Clomid.

Take care x

Zoe x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi zoe,

Sorry this is happening, it happened to me a few cycles back very late and bfn.  Hope things sort themselves out for you hun    

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hellooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Rach

We just got back from pub! I finished work today and got home early for some .

Added the preseed and off we went  

I hung around with me legs in the air for a while, then we decided to go for a drink! Also did my 1st opk (which the plan said I had to do on CD10) that was negative, which means we continue every other day for a wee while. 

How are you? How's the hangover?

Sarah x


----------



## emmat1010 (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm back!

Have been in court for work and totally incommunicado for a week, have really missed the internet  .

On a good note the 2WW has flown by so far and am 9DPO although symptom less.

How is everyone?

Fingers crossed for lots of lovely BFP's. xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello to you again emma  boy no internet what a killer 

Hello Sarah how are you doing   early bms that sounds good 

Didn't manage bms myself last night felt quite poorly and dh went to bed so by the time I went to bed I just couldn't be bothered.....I still have tonight and tommorrow though 

Hope everyone is ok

Rxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

I've just seen a big stork on the house out the back - massive and then it flew right over top of us!!x x x


----------



## emmat1010 (Nov 20, 2007)

Ive just spend an hour and a half in tesco with a list and still forgot somehting - ~ARGH!!! 

Am having bad period type pains again today, most annoying.

Rachel are you feeling better and ready for BMS tonight??

x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hey ladies!!


how are you doing? 

well ive been a busy bee doing some housework for a change!(im allergic to it and do it under duress!)

hi rachel... how are you feeling today? hopefully better hun as you have some pre-seed baby making to do!!

hi sam... maybe i look like someone you know.. poor thing! lol xx how are you doing hun?

hi sm.. so sorry you have been feeling so poorly.. any better today??

hi spider.. im afraid i dont know the answer to your question but sounds like sam knows what she's talking about so good luck with your review!

hi zoeb... i hope that the witch stays away and that it's just late implantation

hi smark... how are you doing hun? sounds like you had fun yesterday   pub n pre-seed! yipeee

hi emma1010.. how are you sweety?

hi to all of those ive missed... hope you are all well!


amanda (who is resisting the urge to do another peestick!!)


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Amanda~ Maybe....   very spooky though!!   Step away from the peesticks missus     

Sarah~ WOW.... maybe it will leave a little present for you this month     

Well i'm not doing much.... may have to go shopping or take the dogs for a walk.... i'm so board!!!!

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aw sam!!! sorry you are bored hun!!! im enjoying peace & quiet but i know it's going to be short lived!

amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello

I am back went to the library and looked round loads of shops and feel a bit better now...just.

Have lots to do so will pop on a little later.  How many days do you have left Amanda?

Rachelxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi all

Not a great day! Apart from the fact that it has rained here non-stop all day I have got a cough, feel achey and have just had a migraine. I hate them SO much! I get the ones that start with a little zigzaggy light, which makes it difficult to see, then it eventually travels to the outside edge until it goes again. Hate them - they scare me 

DH quite happy tho cause he can sit and watch the rugby, with a few beers! I'm just staying the the sofa, feeling yuck. Hoping I don't get a positive on the OPK today! Then we can wait for tomorrow for bms.

Anyway how is everyone else? 

Love Sarah x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi rachel... im not sure hun as i had a short cycle last mth at 24 days and i didnt do a opk as i was having the tracking scan doh! so i guess if it was 28 days it will be next sat... 24 days then it's tue! im soooo confused as to when to test! 

hi smark... hope you are feeling better hun  


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi hun 

I would test on friday hun and not before   

I still have so long to go it seems like years and the thought of it not working now I have tried the pre seed  I had row with dh last night so didn't manage bms again so not sure if It could have worked anyway  

Smark sorry you are feeling pants    

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

awww rachel what did you and dh row about hun? have you got it sorted? FRIDAY arrrrrrrrgh thats ages away!


ok guys the 2ww is driving me crazy   i have had some pink spotting (TMI!)and im just fed up... part of me gets excited and thinks it's implantation bleeding and part of me thinks af is here and it's getting earlier and earlier!! someone help!!!


amanda xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

where is everybody!!   i got noone to play with!


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls

So sorry i havent been on for awhile but we are having a hard time of it lately... my af hasnt been typical for me and although its understandable cos its been 4mths etc  i have been feeling unwell with it, headaches, fever and such bright red blood and heavy... last night i had a big clot come away after some horrid cramps and today the bleeding has settled down and gone browny red now (more typical of my af's)  Not sure what this means but some girls have suggested a possible miscarriage... 

I am making an appointment with my gp.

Im just feeling well at all and this is very concerning...  

Im sorry for the me post and i really do hope u all get ur BFP's girls xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi specialmum, sorry u are feeling so  , heres a special to cheer you up a bit.  Hope everyone else ok, sorry havent been on for a while computer been on blink. My af arrived last satday ( 6Days early!) so was a bit peed off. but i persevered and bought opk and this morning had a smiley face appear OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!! Never thought for a minute it work on me as dr says i dont release every month but there was mister smiley face saying what are u waiting for girl wake the bugger up and get him going! He will be so knackered by tuesday i will have to drip feed him lager. To be honest i am still in shock, cant believe my body is working properly for a change!


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi everyone

Amanda -   to you on your 2ww. 

SM - Sorry you are having a rough time hun, hope you start to feel better soon 

Rachel - Let's hope we both have sucess with the slippy stuff (pre-seed) 

Hi to everyone else and lots of      

Cough is still here, but aching gone now. It 'll be all those lovely kids in my class - they do like to cough, sneeze and splutter over me and each other  

Anyway CD12 for me. Won't be long till I'm on the 2ww again.

By the way - Rachel/Amanda, how did you get your pics on. I want to put one on to, but it never lets me. Think the image is too large?? How to I make it work?

Love Sarah x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening girls! how are we? i have just dropped dad back at hme and the drive was horrible!

hi rachel... where r you??
 miss you!

hi sm... so sorry that you feel so ill and horrible... you are allowed a me post hun... we all need to do it at times as the whole ttc can drive us insane!

hi slycett!! that is fab news... get to baby making sweetheart thats an order!!   for you this mth hun!

hi smark... sorry you still have a cough hun... think that a gas mask is in order for either you or the kids!! not long now till the 2ww hun... then you can join me in the insanity! if you go into the profile bit where you put your cartoon pic on there is a bit you can click on the bit (very technical) that says you have your own pic and and go onto the browse bit and it will bring up your pics and you can choose. im sure ive made that as clear as mud!

ive just checked some of the SE's of clomid and one of them is spotting so i guess i'd better stop knitting booties and get back to reality!!


amanda xx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

hi girls - i am trying to catch up - my you have been busy!!!

I am on CD38 and still no af?? tested last thurs and after looking a 2nd time i thought i saw a line but i dunno? so have ordered some of those NHS ones off internet and will wait and see what happens, i have had a strange few weeks of sharp pains in boobs and dizziness

Take care of urselves x

Zoe x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Amanda I think you are girlie....temp dip the other day and now spotting.  Do not go testing yet though leave it a few more days and then I am sure you will get a bfp   

SM oh hun sorry you are not feeling well still   

Smark you go girl    Even illness hasn't stopped the Bms 

Zoe b Good luck hun  

Hello to everyone else  

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Afternoon Ladies ~ How are we all today 

Me - just the same!!! booby & knicker checker 2008!! LOL      

I am having a pampered chef party tonight, will be nice to catch up wiv everyone and drink some wine.......tee-hee  

I hope you are all feeling better as there seems to be alot of coughs & colds on here - bless! i had cough last week and bought covonia tickly dry cough mixture and it only lasted 2 days and 2 nights on the spare futon!

My DH is off to Portugal wednesday for a stag thingy......coming back easter sunday, some peace & quiet!!! i am dropping Mason off at sisters Saturday going into town to get outfit for wedding then she is paying for me to have head, neck & back massage for my birthday - i am soooooooo looking forward to it!  

Take care x

Zoe x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Afternoon Ladies,

Well unfortunately it was the usual outcome for me and  arrived in full flow overnight Sat/Sun, so CD2 for me today  Had a 27 day cycle and approx 11 day leutel phase.

Still, we are taking the caravan away this Friday for a long weekend - must be mad as the forecast looks crap, but too late now, as already booked - and at least I won't be taking AF with me!! We are doing Thorpe Park on the Sunday!! Big kids!!

*Zoe* - Sounds like a fun few days ahead for you!
*Smark * - Hope you feel better soon!
*slycett * -  with the 
*SM * - Sorry you've been feeling down and having a rough time with . Have you seen your GP yet?
*Sam / Ruthie* - Hope the PG's are coming along ok? When are your next scans?
*Tanya* - Howz you and howz the FET going?
*fabizzy* - Sorry to hear about the row with DH - hope you've made up now and managed to get some  in?
*emmat1010* - any more symptoms / have you tested yet?
*missyb* - have you had anymore spotting? Hope it's not a SE of the Clomid?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Tam~ So sorry about AF hunny    But ohhhhh thorpe park!!!! Take me with you      I haven't been to a good theme park for years    All going well thanks sweetie, next scan due on 11th april     

Sam xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

afternoon ladies!!

how are we? me and dp have just over a week off together and it's so nice to spend a bit of time with him!! (she says while he is doing the whole murder,death kill thing on the xbox!)

hi sam... poor beany! you at thorpe park.. shaken but not stirred lol! how are you doing hun?

hi rachel... i wish you were right but i think it's just the lead up to af! i have those af type pains and want to cry! how are you sweety? did you and dh sort things?  

hi tamsin.. i think you are right it is just the side effects of the clomid.. helps if i read them eh?? lol x im soo p***d off its untrue! sorry af arrived for you hun   and hope you have a nice time away and that the weather suprises you with a heatwave!

hi zoeb.. knicker checker 2008!! i can see you now saying i'd like to thank my agent....  hope your pampered chef party goes well and that you have a lovely weekend... is it your birthday on sat? 

hi sm.. how are you sweety?


lots of love

amanda xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Good Evening people!   

Well we moved all my old furniture over to DP's (our lol) house over the weekend and I'm pooped. Spent today cleaning and tidying up. More to do tomorrow, it's never ending! The dining room, bedroom 2 and 4 are absolutely chocca - you can't move   I'll sort it out when we get back from our hols. 

I'm fairly sure I ov'd on Saturday though so am now 2dpo. Fingers crossed. Good as this means I'll be due on the day we get back from holiday so I don't have to worry about AF arriving halfway down a mountain     

Hope you're all doing ok. I'll be back tomorrow when I'm more with it to do personals.   

Feeling a little low this evening as we went and saw our new neice yesterday and she's lovely, so little and cute and snuggly! Then 3 people I know announced their pg's today!   3 of them! S'not fair!     

Anyway, I have a choc orange and Top Gun!   x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Morning all  

Well CD40!!!! and still no a/f  RAH RAH RAH!!!!!!  

Pampered chef didn't go too bad last night, we had sizzling coconut prawn cakes and waffle berry pie, i managed to get £50 of free products so i chose the old faithfull stoneware, which i use all the time.

Missy B - its not my Birthday Saturday - it was Feb 8th - my sister is a little slow on the uptake!!!  

Hi to everyone else - hope you well  and stay  

Zoe x


----------



## emmat1010 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Well am CD 30 and 13 DPO, my luteal phase is normally 13 so AF should be arriving today really  . 

Am on constant knicker watch today and reading into every twinge. Did test and it was BFN so thing it is all over for me anyway.

Tamsin - so sorry AF arrived.

Rachel - Did you manage get the   done?

Missyb - How are you hun?

Specialmum - sorry to hear you are feeling low with AF.

ZoeB - my DP is also off on a stag at easter, how nice is it to be able to eat chocolate in bed, be really lazy and not have to watch match of the day!

Good luck and hi to everyone else on the 2WW.

Em xx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Hi em

Hadn't thought of that - nice one - thanks!!!!!

Zoe x


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello 

Well I'm on CD 14 and have not had a positive opk yet. So we are stil BD every other day.

I have had quite a lot of ewcm, so would imagine I'll get a surge soon  

Having doubts that we will concieve this month tho as I have a horrid cold. Started as a cough and yesterday turned into full blown cold. Sat here at school whilst kids are working on their German, in my coat cause I am shivery. Anyway, gonna give the staff meeting a miss tonight and go straight home, get on the sofa with the duvet  Can't imagine concieving when not in tiptop health!

Supposed to BD tonight too 

Hope everyone is ok, sending loads of      

Love Sarah x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Hi Sarah, sorry you feeling yuk!

You never know.........it may happen when you least expect it!!!

Good luck x

Zoe x


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Zoe.

I thought that too, but then we are always being told about how we need to be healthy and on top form when ttc. Having said that I look around at some individuals out there who seem to do everything they're told not to and still concieve one after the other  



Just sent DH a text asking for, lucozade, vic, lemsip and soft tissues


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!!

hi smark.. so sorry you are feeling poorly hun! lucozade and lemsip sounds like it'll do the trick!  

hi emma1010 no match of the day lol sounds like fun!!

hi zoeb... hmmm the food sounds fab! glad the pampered chef party went well.. lol re your birthday.. my dad yesterday asked me if i was sure i was 35 and asked me what year i was born in!! glad someones paying attention!!

hi rachel... how are you hun?? where are you hun lol hope you are ok sweety.


im seriously pi*** off! af arrived yesterday at cd24!! what the hell is going on? thought the clomid might delay my cycle but alas it's not meant to be! to add insult to injury i phoned the fertility clinic to arrange dildocam (oh joy) and they said that they cant do it till thursday and that for this mth i shouldnt take clomid till they see what is going on with the cyst!!!! im so fed up.. it just seems to be one obstacle after another!

anyway, enough moaning from me!


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi just a quick one from me as I have had dd off school all day and have to go out in a mo.

Amanda sorry this has happened again why the short cycles??  And such a pain the doctor now being there...How very dare he! Give me his number I will sort him out.  Please try and stay strong and that I am always here for you if you need me   .

I will pop on later and catch up with everyone else

lots of love 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Awww Spider, have a   sorry to hear you're feeling low   I hope tomorrow is a better day. 

Amanda - Sorry to hear AF got you honey. What on earth's going on with your cycle?! I think the clinic ought to be paying more attention to you though, asking you to go another month with no help is not on       

cd20 here so another 10 days to go. Extreme hunger and veiny boobs so far, but as I'm only 3dpo no symptoms are real yet!   

Hope everyone's doing ok! xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Just a quickie from me as I really must go out.

Sm HOW ARE YOU DOING not been posting on here much I hope you are ok  

Hello to all you other crazy chicks 

I will get back on later I promise

Rxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

CD15

Well, left work early yesterday (3.15!) skippe dthe meeting and spent the evening on the sofa with the duvet. I watched the first two episodes of BBC Pride & Prejudice - Love it (especially My Darcy!)

Dh brought me my supplies and I did an opk. STILL no positive, so a bit confused as I have had loads of ewcm? Anyway as you know we are BD every other day until we get a positive then everyday for three days   Yesterday was a BD day and I felt so ill. DH said we shouldn't but I told him I'd only regret it if I didn't. So, feeling like poo we did the deed. Poor DH think he felt more like a sperm bank last night than a loved hubby 

Feeling poorly still today, but the shivering has stopped. Nose still red and streaming and cough still like an old man!!

Love to everyone xxxxx     

Sarah x


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh dear smark i know the feeling i was ill twice this month once with tonsillitis and then a gastric virus but we still kept going apart from about 4 days in all  
we started at cd9 and i dont think i ov till cd20 so we were busy for some time  
Good luck and i hope it happens for you and get well soon


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Lainey  

The things we do eh  

Well I did my opk tonight and.....negative 

So we BD anyway - really hope I get one tomoro otherwise I'm gonna think I didn't even OV!

Sarah x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls
Im really sorry i havent been on much but things have been pretty rough here.

Firstly this cycle was a nightmare and im not sure if its ended or not.. I had hoped to be testing this weekend.

I So my local gp on monday, she said my LH level was really good for ovulation and gave me Canesten combi for my thrush. I inserted my canesten pressery that evening, On tuesday evening around 9pm i had some strange orange cm with tiny specks of blood and some very mild cramps... i searched on the internet and found that some women experience orange cm if they have an infection. But i was still worried about the blood and cramps.. i was only about 10-11 dpo approx. Also my boobs just seem to go very very sore also.

I called my gyne clinic on wednesday at 1pm (these were the ones who gave me the blood tests and provera). They said my progestrone level had come back but i had to wait for a con to see it so i asked them to get the con to call me as i had some complications. I waited alday and called back again at 4:24pm as no one had called, she said they had the message so would call between 4:30-5pm before clinic closed....Well no-one called and i was in aright state! Also the bleeding had developed alittle more so i called my local gp who managed to get my progestrone level which was showing 23 but she said not too worry cos it might have been taken aday or so early so to montior the bleeding.

On thursday the bleeding got bright red and i was panicking loads...the gyne clinic called me at 4pm and said to begin taking provera! i was so upset and confused.

I researched this and i decided i would not take the provera cos i was already bleeding!

Basically i was getting cramps and bleeding bright red all weekend... i was feeling sick and feverish.

On saturday night i babysat and at 12pm i had a serve pain in my pelvic and tum and just felt i needed the loo, when i got there i had alot of blood on my pad and i wiped away a big clot... i was bricking it.

By monday afternoon the bleeding just seem to go lighter again with a slight brown-red..Then tuesday nothing!

This has been very strange, confusing and upsetting time...i have also been cranky this week and had some arguments with dh.

Yesterday night we chatted and i cried it all out, we think we must have miscarried and we are both in shock and upset.

i really dont know what to do..

sorry it wasnt anything good girls but i wanted to let u know whats been going on and why i havent been posting here.

Specialmum
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi SM

Sorry you have been having such a horrible time  It must be extremely frustrating for you and DH.

Sending you loads of 

Sarah x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank u hun, xxxxxxxxx


----------



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello,
Can i join you all please?
Me and Dh continue ttc naturally whilst waiting for a laparoscopy in april and a plan of what to do next.
xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

SM glad you posted again.  Hope things sort themselves out and you and dh are ok  

Right then.....I have been poor at posting over the last few days and haven't been able to keep up so i am not even going to try and do personals.  but promise to do better in future. 

Did my diary earlier and there was not much to report....However when I just went to the loo there was a small brown spot on my panty liner Not going to get too excited but I live in hope.

Anyway it is half term so I must not stay on here all day 

Rxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice to "see"  you again SM   Much love to you and your dh, it all sounds very confusing and upsetting. I hope things are better between you both now. x

Rach - our half term begins today at 2pm, we can pick them up early hurrah!   Hope you don't have too manic a time. Fingers crossed about the brown spot! 

Smark hope you're feeling better soon hun, get taking the vit c and zinc!   

Well, today I've gone off coffee!   Almost made me sick this morning which is most strange, so I'm hopeful but we'll wait and see.... 
Am off on my jollies tomorrow girls so this is it from me for about 10 days! Hope you all stay well, no AF's turn up and there's lots of lovely BFP's for when I get back.     xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

So sorry I've not been about been a stressfull time!

Had second scan today and it was our   never got this far before!! 

SM Hope your ok    I'm so sorry hun things have been tough xxxxxx 

Rachel thanks for your lovely pm hun xxx

Ruthie xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Great news ruthie, I am sure it will all be fine now hun  I had a m/c at 8 weeks and once I got passed that the second time it was such a relief and as you know everything was fine.  I did have some blood at about 9 weeks and I was bricking it but all was ok.

hello everyone else

rxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi girls

sm - so sorry honey what a horrible time for you - big hugs.

sorry no other personals, am recovering slowly but steadily from op but def no bms this month my body needs to recover! Got my af the day of surgery but wanted op to go ahead so was ok.

sure i'll be back reading and in a few months posting, but in mean time goodluck to all and get bfp's x x x x x x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

To u all!! Have a Fab weekend xxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hiya girls

I have been feelin unwell recently and p'd off as AF was taking her time and we were due to go clinic this week for IVF bloods on day 2 but she hasnt showed!! Did a superdrug HPT this afternoon and got a faint BFP!!!!!!!!! Never had this before ever! i thought i was willing it at first so gave it to DH and he def confirmed it but we dont know what to think now so testing again in 2 days time.  AF is only due around today so could be early still along with PCOS its hard to tell.
If we do have a BFP itd be a miracle with me supposably not ovulatin and dh's bad swimmers.

Any views on this Ive read on the net superdrug tests arent amazing at showing up very good 

xxxx

angie


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hun i just wanted to say Good luck and fingers crossed here for u, i havent used them tests before but i have had faint lines on the ebay cheapies even still and i have pcos so can relate to ur feelings... 

Can u get a clear blue and re-test in acouple of days as the line should be darker by then or call ur clinic and get a blood test done first thing tuesday!!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

happy easter one and all!!!


thank you rachel & em for being indignant on my behalf! i went for my scan and the cyst has gone. the dr said that i can start the clomid again but guess what i cant find the bloo%% tablets! i know ive put them somewhere safe and they are probably never to be found again!! so im going to have to hold fire and see if i can get another prescription! i cant believe it! do you think im just meant to not have the clomid??

angie... i so hope it is a bfp.. to me a line is a line! keep us posted.

hi ruthie...thats fab news hun... i cant believe where the time is going already! when is your next one hun? has it all sunk in yet??

hi sm how are you sweety? im sorry you've had such a pants time of late hun xx

im feeling v hormonal still and af is still going even though i started on monday!!!


hope you all enjoy the holidays.


mwah


amanda xx


----------



## elvis2003 (Jan 27, 2005)

hi girls,can i join you here?im embarking on serious ttc naturally after 2 bfns following icsi last year,look forward to getting to know you,with love rach x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi ya hun

All the best for ttc naturally!!       xxxx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Angie I would say a line is a line - I have pcos and have never had a false postive. Do another test let us know congratulations x x x x x x


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

dh has gone to chemist now to get a clearblue but not digi, as i dont think i coul stand it spellin it out if it was a BFN!!!
if it's faint again weve decided to retest Monday, its my birthday tommorow so if we do get another BFP im takin it as true as i never had a BFP and thought i never would!!
Im off out if it is another faint test, to get some stretchy trousers that are actually comfy today, rather than trying to squeeze my slightly larger post wedding **** in my size 12 jeans!!

here's praying the      sticks!!!

i hardly slept last night

lol

     positive vibes to all
can we have some sticky vibes please??

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Angie


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Please come on and let us know the outcome hun.

Lots of sticky vibes for you   

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

On CB Digital!|!!!!!!!!!!!!! gobsmacked!! and overjoyed!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

So nice to hear after all you have been through hun.  congrats and enjoy it.           

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello to everyone and good morning 

Well this is now driving me insane again go knows how I am going to get through the next few days or week because that is what it is.

We are decorating our kitchen today and it is going to be a nightmare...Dh has just gone off to B&Q.

Hope you are all well.

Sorry for me post but have to get on as I have half an hour to myself.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning girls  

Angie~ OMG OMG OMG!!!!! Fab news sweetie      Really really chuffed for you and DH hunny   Can't wait to see you over on the waiting for first scan thread  

How is everyone else this wet and windy morning

Rach~ Sorry to hear you've been roped into the dreaded bank holiday decoration fest    

Sam xxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Lainey2 

Far to early to be testing hun so please try not to stress yourself out and wait    The other early testers on here are normally the girls who have had tx and know that it will show early if it has happened...ttc nat is a different matter. If it is any help I am driving myself mad too.

I test on the 29th if I can wait that long  

I am here for you if you need me.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Wanttobeamummy - YEAH fab fab fab news.

huge congrats honey x x x x x x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Boy this thread is quiet at the moment.

Hope you all have had a nice easter and not eaten to much chocolate 

Have been decorating and cleaning and clearing all the old things that we don't need out and I must say we have done a good job and the house is a lot nicer place to be now.

No news as to weather I am pg or not have not tested and have not thought about it that much as have been busy. Note to self:  If I keep busy more then I won't obsess and the house will be somewhere Anthea turner would be proud of  

Must fly as am cooking dinner but hi to you all and will be back tommorrow.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Afternoon ladies!

Just a quickie from me as at work ggggggrrrrrr!

On cd47 today and i think i may have ovulated at weekend but i have been feeling poo   and hubby didn't come home til late sunday from portugul and he had been up all night on saturday with mate in hospital in portugal (thats another story!) 

But that kinda works out good because i shall supposedly ov whilst in florida all relaxed and all, but my ov is all over the place! and i shall not have a/f whilst on holiday! yippee!

It was sods law it would go like this this month as i have the clomid tabs for next month and i just want to get on with it now.

Good luck x x x  

Zoe xxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

HEY GIRLS!

Hope you dont mind me gatecrashing and seeing how everyone is doing??

all is well this end, except locum GP this morning was as much use as a chocolate fire guard and im thinking of changin gps!!!!!!!

  sticky vibes to all

xxxx angie


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi want2beamummy good to hear from you glad you are ok


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!!


yay!!! congratulations on your bfp!!!

                           

all the best for a happy and health 9 mths!!

hopefully it wont be long before the rest of us join you!!

hi rachel hope your ok sweety... i have been away for the weekend for dp's dads 70th birthday so we have had quite a boozy weekend!  

hi to all the newbies and to everyone else!

love to all


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi hun there you are I was wondering where you had got to 

Did you find the clomid?

Where are you now in your cycle?

I am on the last few days and it is really boring now.  Have been busy up untill now but this afternoon feel the madness starting to creep in again.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Can't believe that there is no one else out there ttc nat  

We will have to rename it the Rachel's ttc nat thread in a minute 

Come on girls I know that you are out there and I feel lonely  

Well today is a sunny day and I feel not to bad.....Going swimming in a minute.

Still no symptoms nothing at all so nothing else to say really.

Sorry for the boring post.

Please someone join me.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Rach - no you not alone. I am TTC au naturelle with you 

Sorry I not been on for a while. So much been happening that I have almost forgotten that I'm actually ttc 

I have been quite poorly with this cold/fluey virus. Am off work and still have the most annoying cough. The mornings are the worst-my sinus' are painful and I've even had diaorrhea 

Also my brother has been in hospital. He had a stroke! You can't imagine how shocked we all are. My brother is SO fit. He is only 37! No blood pressure probs, no blood probs. He's slim, plays football every week and runs most days!! So it's all a bit odd. The consultants are great tho - and determined to find the cause. They are checking his heart now cause sometimes a small hole in the heart can cause strokes in otherwise healthy young adults. My brother has no symptoms left of the stroke so thats good. He hates that he is stuck in hospital and is so bored  

TTC has certainly not been as easy to think about this month as a result 
I think I'm about CD 22. We followed the egg meets sperm plan and it was goin well until I became ill and then heard about my bro. We were supposed to BD every other day until I got a positive on the opk. Unfortunately I never got to that stage so think we may have missed BD over actual ov. Never mind - there's always next month!

I can't imagine that I would ever have concieved anyway, the state I have been in  DH and me laughed cause we said if I had concieved the intensity of this cough would have pushed anything in there out 

Anyway - I have no symptoms, (.)(.) a bit sore - but very normal before AF! 

Hope everyone is well. Sending loads of      

Love Sarah x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi guys!!

sorry rachel we have been bad ff'ers havent we?? 

ive just had lunch and in a wee while im going to go to the gym and try and get my passport pics (am i the only person who looks like they've done time on their passport pics??) sorted. did you enjoy swimming? im afraid i didnt find the clomid which sucks! i rang the fertility clinic and they will right me a new prescription next week when the dr is back! im now on cd 10 still no positive opk! im as moody as sin and im not sure whether it is just me or whether the clomid is still in my system... how are you sweety?

hi sarah.. so sorry to hear about your brother.. he is v young. glad there are no lasting side effects and i hope they find out the cause. sorry that you have been feeling so rough. you never can tell with this whole baby making lark.. you can be in the best of health and nothing happens.. and then you could be partying hard and not necessarily in tip top condition and get pg!! it makes no sense whatsoever!!


well ladies... not much to report at this stage. i have to admit im fed up of ttc and dont know how much longer im going to feel this useless for!

ok... no more moaning!


love to all

amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello 

Well you are there I knew you were 

Hi Amanda sorry you are moody hun I would be to if I had been through all what you have been lately       .  Glad you can get the clomid back for next month but hopefully you won't need it   I am ok swimming was good I think we managed to annoy all the old people in the pool though....I don't think they realised it is half term   

Sarah sorry about your brother hun.  A few years ago our next door neighbour had a stroke completely out of the blue she was a healthy, slim non smoking 40 year old.  Luckily your brother has no bad effects, she was never the same again and her kids had to go live with their dad.  I am sure the doctor will find out what caused it and will sort it out.

Still cd 26 and still waiting

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi  
I'm doing the 2ww ttc naturally im not testing till friday morning as cant bear the disappointment 2morrow i got to much to do .I am already geared up for a bfn anyway  

Smark hi honey sorry about your db that must be real hard  

Hi missy glad you are ok im moody too pmt i think .

Rachel this bit is so hard and lonely isn't it as i feel i don't want to get dh hopes up so don't talk about it (only on here)

                                                Lainey


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Lainey 

Good luck with testing hun   I really hope it happens for you hun 

Where are you SM ?? hope you are OK hun  Have not heard from you for a while...where are you.

Also a big hello to Ruthie and Sam.  Haven't forgot about you and miss you 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello everyone, hope ur all ok!
Soz havn't been on for a while had the stomach bug from hell and still not right. on cd19 at the mo, ovulated on day 8/9. Normal cycles anywhere for me between 21-28 days so got no idea when to test.  If 28 days will be due next friday, but going to alton towers next tuesday and not sure what to do.  Advice please? Do i test early before going on all those manic rides or do i wait till friday?
HELP HELP HELP


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello slycett   Sorry you have been ill 

I tested this morning and got a lovely bfn so it is all over bar the shouting 

Really thought the pre seed would have worked don't know why 

I am not sure what to think at the moment but I am sure I will be back just hope that AF will come on time so at least I know somthing is working right.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Just a quickie from me

Sorry you got a bfn Rach  . I have no doubt that i'll be joining you this month! 
Difference is I'm not that bothered  

Hopefully once I feel healthier we can go for it again 

Anyway take care

Love Sarah x


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi  
I got my AF today i was expecting it i am pleased i was spot on with pain being ovulation as af arrived exacly on time .
I have been very ill on and off since op so im not supprised i am now taking vits and iron and feel muc stronger now .
I have persona to use this month so i know whats going on  
Rachel sorry for your bfn honey 2ww is a nightmare isn't it im almost glad its over and i can relax a bit and move on  
                                Lainey


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!


back at work today after 12 days off   dont want to play anymore!

hi rachel.. how are you doing? do you think you might have tested too early? did you do an opk? its not over till that fat lady is singing hun xx im really hoping for some good news from you hun because you so deserve it. tee hee about the oldies! they take over our pool in the week.. it's like dodge the octogenarian in our pool!

hi lainey2.. im so sorry af arrived. hopefully by next mth you will be in tip top shape and you will get your bfp.

hi smark.. hope you are wrong and that you get a lovely bfp  

hi slycett.. i would test from 14 days after a positive opk.. so when would that be hun? 

as for me im on cd 11.. i have been testing since sunday as my cycles have been so early... im just worried that a) i will run out of sticks before i ovulate b) that i wont ovulate or c) that i do ovulate but dont know because ive ran out of sticks!!  my (o) (o) feel quite big and sore today so hopefully things are moving.. and i have had alot of creamy cm (TMI sorry girls).. so who knows what is going on..

hope the 2ww isnt driving everyone too mad...

 to all that need them

sm where r you?

love

amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello guy's 

Oh Amanda there is so much to think about isn't there...something that should be so natural seems to be like some clinical experiment  Sticks, lube, temps and egg white      I am sure you will ov hun.  This is starting to feel like a bit of a chore now and am feeling a little like I can't be asked.  I am sure it is ditto for you.  Good luck as I know we will carry on with it regardless.  Never tell a woman that she can't have something as it just makes us more determined   

Smark I really hope that you are wrong hun. When are you due? lots of luck hun   

Lainey sorry that the evil witch has turned up  Enjoy your weekend and we will be here to see you get that bfp next month  

As for me I am sure that the bfn was right....It could of been a little early to test but I doubt if the result will change.  It is a bit strange that I haven't had any af pains this month.  I hope I am not in for one of my long cycles again  

Now then what has happened to the rest of you girlie's Emma, onlysam, Sm and the rest of you come on and let us know that you are alright.  Lets get this thread going again and get some bfp's.

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi all

Rach - remember it's not over until the   arrives  

Lainey - sorry AF came, but after having the reversal it's good your cycle is normal. Expect your body just needs to get back into the swing of things again 

Amanda - thanks for your good wishes   And   for your positive opk.

Hello and   to anyone else on the 2ww.

I'm on CD 24, so still early.  AF should be here Tues/Wed. Like I said tho, pretty sure I haven't concieved (and I'm not just saying it  ) cause of all the crap this month. I have been off work all week cause of this virus and also because I pulled a muscle between my ribs - OUCH!! SO PAINFUL 

Anyway take care speak soon

Love Sarah x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello smark 

Sorry you have been ill hun  Being ill has no bearing on weather you get pg or not hun.  I got pg when I had the flu so it can happen     

I know what you are saying but after all these months of early testing and bfn's it always seems to stay a bfn so don't have my hopes up.  Also the witch loves to come at the weekend and today is friday and she is due tommorrow  .  I would gladly eat my socks if I was wrong    

Hope you feel better soon

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Rachel, u look soooo lovely in your wedding dress, hope i'll look half as good in mine!   Hope you have to eat your socks 2moz!  Well i will be 14 days past od day on sunday and yesterday i had a really thick mucus (tmi sorry) which is really unusual 4 me cos i hardly seem to get any. I also had a bit of spotting last sunday but nothing else since.  Really weird 
I have no idea what is going on with my very short and slightly fat body at the mo!  
Suppose all i can do is wait and see.  Hope everyone is ok and will keep my fingers crossed that we all soon get a bfp as we all deserve it!!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening all!

how are we today?

im pooped and p***d off as there is still no +ve opk.. what is going on?? my body feels like it's gearing up for something i just dont know what (another sodding af!)

hi rachel... how are you sweety? you are so right. it feels more like a scientific experiment than trying to have a baby! i was never any good at science and i just dont get what im doing wrong! if i could get pg by will alone i'd have done it by now!! af seems to love to appear before work and then i feel pants.. or if ive got something exciting planned af will arive in all her crimson glory! i hate her!!! i hope you do get to eat your socks hun. you so deserve a bfp... im hoping that we'll get pg together!

hi slycett.. how are you? im sure you will look gorgeous in your wedding dress hun!! when is the big day?

hi smark... hope you feel better soon hun   for a bfp for you!

hi to all our absent friends.. thinking of you loads and hope you are ok.


amanda xx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Amanda your comment about af turning up when you've something nice planned is sooo right!! Last August I was 3 weeks late and she turned up the morning I got in the car to drive to France for our hols - how annoyed was I!!!!!!

still recovering so not even any action here so def no bfp for me this month!!!! But not bothered needed op and glad all over can look forward to af being over next month to start - may even take my clomid not sure yet! Bit scary taking it because if it doesn't work that's it no more babies unless it's natural and not sure that will ever happen - it hasn't in 7yrs. Although I have got lots of opk's I got off ebay so will see how I go and maybe we'll catch it just right? Rambling I think sorry girls 

Anyway - hello to everyone sarah x x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hey sarah!

omg you are so like me.. me and dp are going on our first ever holiday alone and you can guarentee af is going to come even if she isnt flaming well due! aw hun i so hope the clomid works for you. i know how scary it must be to be on the last few cycles of clomid.. i have 5 left and i know that unless we do some serious saving that that is it for us unless it happens au naturale.

i need a large helping of pmt instead of pmt for a change!!


amanda xx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks amanda - happy to carry on au natural because taking the clomid means it is all over if it doesn't work - does that make sense, I know by not taking it I can be hopeful it has happened naturally but once I take it if I'm honest I know that it is and we really won't fall naturally or have any clomid left in the cupborad - am I making sense!
We have one cycle left - the previous two worked first time and I am lucky to have 2DD, so maybe the odds are good?

Where are you going away? ah noticed you live in crawley - I lived there when I first started flying! whereabouts are you? I lived in Bewbush then Tilgate, dh lived in maidstone hence why I live here now 

I will do an af dance for you tonight x x x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning girls 

Thanks slycett I am sure you will look lovely in your dress when are you getting married?  Need any tips I am your girl 

Hi Amanda  I really hope you get that positve opk hun  I am hoping that we get pg together as well hun with all my heart.  I think that it has to happen that way and that it defo will  I know that we won't give up though   To bloody stubborn for that  

Sarah good luck for next month hun really hope that the clomid works for you.  Will they not give you any more after this? and why not? Sorry to ask so many questions 

Well had a very late night last night friends came round and wouldn't go home   Finally left at 1am.  Really good friends of ours but they must learn to go home earlier   Feel really tired now and could go back to bed but kitchen is a bomb site after dh's cooking and have girls to care for   I suppose I could go and watch tv under a duvet with them.  Not really that keen on basil brush anymore though.   

No Af yet but have my eyes out for her  

How are you Smark hope you are feeling better today 

Emsy are you back from your jollies yet?

Right I am off now

Rachelxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

morning rachel!! yay we are on at the same time! im home alone.. dp is at work and the girls are at their dads! im going to be a good girl and go to the gym and then go sort my passport out and go food shopping! life in the fast lane eh? how are you feeling after your late night? hope you get to have a doze for a bit. it is funny eh that we've never met and yet each mth i hope and pray that we get pg together or as near as dam it! we are way too stuborn to gve up! you have been such a good friend and helped me thru some really tough times  

hey sarahc!! how are you? small world eh? i live in broadfield (the nice part! or lower pease pottage if you are being posh! lmao!!) thank you for the dance hun! i could do with it! im sooo tempted to go and buy a pair of lucky orange knickers just in case it helps!


well guys i did an opk this am and went downstairs as i thought i know its going to be negative... i then (as i have a goldfish memory) forgot about it for a sec and got caught up making breakfast.. remembered it and the screen was blank! anyway i still had the stick in the main bit... pressed the button and hey presto i got a   yay!!!!!! at bloomin long last! esp as that was my last stick! so over the next couple of nights its going to be mucho BMS in our house!! finally on the 2ww!


hope you all have a fab weekend.


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

hey Hun I am here  

Have just been doing the washing up and the kitchen looks almost presentable  Still feeling poo 
What are these opk's with smiley faces and how much are they?  I want one.  I know hun it is funny we have never met but It wouldn't feel right if we both didn't get pg.  So that is the way it has got to be   I was telling dh the other day that it only a matter of time and I believe that is so true.  keep the faith hun we can do it    

I am not going anywhere today as the weather is S**t outside.  Have fun at the gym and good luck with the Bms hun.  Lucky dp  

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

the opk's with the smiley face are the clear blue digital... they are v expensive at around £22 from boots.. you get 7 sticks though im sure you could get them cheaper online. i think after last mth with the sticks i was still a bit unsure if i'd ov'd or not so i thought there is no doubt with these ones you either get a O or a   

im trying to keep the faith and really hope that it will happen for us soon. i have been on this site for just over a year now and i could've had a baby in that time! it's funny i never realised it would take sooooo long!

the weather here isnt too pants but that can change in an instant. i'd better get my ass in gear and go to the gym before i talk myself out of it!!!


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Have a nice time hun Feel the burn  

Are those things reusable as in you can buy more sticks? I know what you mean about the normal type they confuse me a little too.  I always get a line but lighter and then I get a strong one when I get the surge.  I might try them it may lead to less confusion  

Have a good one speak later 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Amanda - def say pease pottage!!! When I lived in bewbush I used to say it was gossops green - it was only the first street in bewbush! How snobby hee hee. I am in crawley tonight at the flight tavern for drinks - my airline was sold last oct and today is our last flight before we join the wonderful world of orange so going to drink to GB Airways and shed a few tears - it was my 1st proper job and been there 8 yrs very sad day! I quite often bring the girls to tilgate park - love it there.

Rachel - I hate being tired! I am today dh snored and kept me awake for 3 hrs and then dd1 got me up 2hrs later but it was with a lovely cuddle so didn't mind that, and am sore in one of my incisions and am pretty sure I have an infection! Not good really wanted to wear jeans tonight but the incision is where my jeans sit! 
I can get more clomid but we decided that we wouldn't simply because I don't feel I want to put my family through the stress - my girls are too young to understand and we always said when it was gone it was gone after Amy. It was a deal we made between us 4 yrs ago after she was born and have been very lucky it worked again for Hannah so the last pack is sitting in the cupboard. I was only given a three month supply to start with. So for the sake of my marraige which I am happy in and he would protest if I got more, my two dd and my own sanity that will be it. Don't feel up to taking months of the stuff. We will probably however never use contraception we fell once naturally but mc so will prob stop all this opk's etc once I have taken it (for us taking it and it not working is the end of any real trying, like a finish line we have put in place no matter the outcome) and just enjoy being us and if ever I am to find myself pg we will be blessed. That's how we feel at the moment although this may change nothings ever set in stone. I did see the dr last month about having more and it means more tests and consultations etc so left it there and never broached it with dh. He is happy not using contraception and at the moment I am happy with ttc naturally and knowing the clomid is still in the cupboard waiting.

anyway cleaning calls x x x x 

sm - very quiet hope your ok x x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello girls

So sorry for not being on here at all but dh and i are having some troubles and not ttc at mo...although decided to do a test as should be thinking of starting provera and got a faint pos...but i think its just me lol not going to bother about it at mo as its way to early anyway...

I will try to pop on later and catch up with u all xxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies back after an hour at the gym... boy did i feel the burn!   i am waiting for the day the news reports that it's bad for you and that'll be it for me!!!

hi rachel.. the con with the clear blue digital test is that you cant buy more sticks which is a bummer! im sure the main bit of it would still work... i think im going to look on the t'internet for the next lot.. they are definatley less confusing.

hi sarahc.. have a wicked time tonight at the flight tavern.. i havent been there for years! it must be v sad for all those at GB. tillgate park is lovely and i used to love going there in the summer with my uni work to study! (more like to sun bathe!)  re the bewbush/broadfield comments! i feel quite hyacynth bouquet at times!! ah well next time you are down this way let me know and we can go for coffee... one of the girls on the site lives in horsham and we met for coffee, we had a fab time and spent all day out!! oh hun im sure the clomid will work for you again.im worried about it for us for a number of reasons. dp has mf (count variable and motility like dp v laid back and will get there in the end!) and i have 1 ovary which i think is working flat out! i have been a right moody b*** since ive been on the clomid and definatley think that once this lot has gone that thats it for me. i wouldnt put dp or my 2 dd's thru this again!

hi sm.. hope you are ok.   have missed you. xx

im off out tonight with dp to watch a film with jason statham.. his voice does things to me 


hope you're all ok.


amanda xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi hun I fancy going to the cinema haven't been in ages...have a nice time. Well have done nothing since washing up and feel I must really get on.  Have no kindling wood so cannot light the fires and it is freezing in here so must brave the big outdoors and go to the shops  haven't even made the beds yet  Just want to lie on the sofa but have a couple of little devils who have something to say about that  

Hi sm nice to hear from you.  Hope you and dh can sort out whatever the problem is and that you are ok.  What tests are you using hun as you keep getting these faint lines.  Am curious. Where are you in your cycle now?  Please come on and have a chat to us I hope we can help you to feel better   

Sarah totally understand what you said about the clomid.  Really hope it works for you again   

lol Rxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Sm - big hugs to you honey.

Amanda - I'd like that - always over your way for work def up for a coffee.

Rachel - ooh how lazy hee hee. I have cleaned the bathroom, polished all through, stripped and washed the beds, hoovered above the doors and through downstairs, been to tesco too!! Now though I am shattered and my tummy is sore oh well a soak in the bath for me then x x x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow Sarah now you are making me feel bad   Have now made the beds and put some laundry on just have to clean bathroom and hoover and wash the kitchen floor oh and light the fires. Then I can get back to surfing on here tee hee tee hee.

Rachelxxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

*Specialmum* said:


> Hello girls
> 
> So sorry for not being on here at all but dh and i are having some troubles and not ttc at mo...although decided to do a test as should be thinking of starting provera and got a faint pos...but i think its just me lol not going to bother about it at mo as its way to early anyway...
> 
> I will try to pop on later and catch up with u all xxxx


omg special mum!!!!! a faint positive is great! That's what my first one was and now i'm 5wks 2 days preg
    positive vibes for uxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

just to add to that, when i did my test last friday i did it as a joke and nearly threw it away before seeing the ultra faint line!
If i was you i'd test first thing tommorow with a digital
someones PG and your dream can reach u when u least expect it
   

lots of love


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well I have stuffed myself silly today and I actually watched a film from beg to end while the girls played upstairs  I have just had a bath and am in my pj's waiting for dh to come home with supplies.

Feel a little better now just really tired will get an early night tonight and wait and see if AF comes in the morning.          

We shall see

Goodnight all

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Girls

Hope you are all well  

CD 25 for me. AF due Wed/Thurs. So still early days for me. (.)(.) sore, but very normal before AF and my usual narky self at this time of the month!  

Anyway    to everyone

Love Sarah xxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning guys   still here and no Af as yet 

Rachelxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening girls - cd22 for me and a bfn this morning.  Know its early testing but ovulated 2 weeks ago, never fear i shall not give up im sure somewhere out there is a little boy or girl wating for me and dp to be its mommy and daddy.  Yes i am round the twist but who isnt?  
Getting married july 12th so will have another go at ivf after, but in the meantime just waiting for this months af to come.  Now where did i put that opk  
Sarah and Rachel - keeping my fingers crossed you get a BFP
xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Just a quick one from me as have to get on.

Amanda hun just read your diary OMG I am so glad they are ok.  Poor them and you it must have been such a shock.  Bad ex for not have fire alarms.  So glad they are ok and that you still have your babies    I you need to chat I am here hun   

Lots of love Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135109.0


----------

